# Does Anyone Besides Me Do This?



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

So, now that you've had that revelation, go for the good stuff!
The feel of it in your hands will give you great pleasure, and now that you have all that wonderful practice to your credit, you know that what you make with the good stuff will be that much better for it!

p.s. there will continue to be wonderful sales and coupons so you'll be able to buy more of the good stuff as time goes by.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Your comments remind me of something. Do you remember when some people never took the plastic covers off lamp shades to keep them clean? It was as if they were keeping them clean for the next owner, if any, of the lamps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And only use the good glasses and dishes for company and SAVE the good toiletries and soaps for SOMEDAY? Use it or lose it has a lot of truth to it. My SOMEDAY is here.... Drinks taste better in crystal and I like the smell of the good soaps. My problem with my "good" yarns is that I tend to buy a ball while on a trip, see something I just can't resist and then don't have enough to do a project. OR I buy enough for a specific project and then decide against that pattern. 

Many of my onsies are in the same color family and I am thinking about an adult size BSJ for me. It is hard to part with those jewels, but I really enjoy the feel and am making a real effort to use them, NOT lose them!!! (Then again, I fit the yarn to the project and Simply Soft makes a much better baby or GD project that is going to be washed, mangled, etc.....)


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

That is funny. I just bought new lamps and just realized I hadn't taken off the plastic on the shade. What a hoot. I am not sure that is real safe. 

I have save the "good" fabric in my quilt fabric for years. Haven't been able to quilt much, but I recently bought some yummy mohair and I am using it up first! Let's live a little!!


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Pocahontas,
I read somewhere that "it is not what you gather but what you scatter that matters". (I smile) 
For what it is worth, knit with the best you can afford unless your dog is going to use it for rolling in the mud.
I turned my favorite dog in all the world into a troll when he chewed a hole in my custom knitted wool hat. 
Make the best you can for yourself and your family/friends, use the rest of your yarn for things that have to be machine washed.
Colleen


Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I do that all the time, lol


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL Colleen, I saw your hat eating dog the other day, also. Love the way you did the photo.

It has taken me my whole life to realize by only having "adequate" leaves me longing for more, whether it's food, clothing or whatever. I find when I have a good piece of chocolate, I am way more satisfied than with a whole hershey bar. When I wear really nice clothes, I feel prettier than in cheap, discount clothes. It's not the cost of the items but the quality. Because really, I can do with less quantity when I am happy with the quality. This year I have decided to put my revelation into action. Can't quite let go of the Target Tshirts but I am trying.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy! don't leave it for someone else to have the pleasure. I inherited some real classy yarns and was always saving for that "special day/pattern" Then I realised if I didn't use and enjoy it would end up in the "Lifeline Bin"...Go for it! No matter what project.


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got that bad habit from my Mom. She always kept 'the good stuff' for later. Since she passed away 2 years ago, I've been trying to break myself of that 'habit', especially since I have no one to leave it to.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Mary Su 2 said:


> I got that bad habit from my Mom. She always kept 'the good stuff' for later. Since she passed away 2 years ago, I've been trying to break myself of that 'habit', especially since I have no one to leave it to.


my mom did the same, I guess that's where I got it from, and like you say, we've got to stop, and use what ever we have, and like you, no one else in the family knit's. so I am going to break the 'habit' Let's get knitting with the good stuff.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ha, this thread reminded me of my mother, too! She had all these beautiful nightgowns that she had never worn. When I asked her about them, she told me they were if she had to go to the hospital :shock: 

I told her she needed to enjoy them.

The thing was when she was 65 she did have to go to the hospital for surgery. After her surgery she wanted me to help her get out of the hospital gown and into one of her own. After only a couple hours, she figured out that the hospital gowns have all the openings (especially the snaps at the shoulders) for a reason and she changed back into their gown.

At least after that, she quit saving all those beautiful gowns and began wearing them.

I save nothing. If I have it, I use it ... who knows when our last day will be ... I most certainly live by the quote at the bottom of my post :mrgreen:


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I think that's how we become hoarders, but not using what we buy. I'm also a shoe horder. . . can't pass up a great shoe sale.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You should knit up and get the pleasure of knitting it and wearing it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

We do pick up a lot of our Mom's life's lessons. My mom and probably many of yours lived through the Depression. The heirlooms, if there were any, weren't used. When my mom passed 6 yrs. ago, I got out the precious linens, dishes, what-have-you, and I'm using them. Have given way the extras for somebody else to enjoy. But the yarn? Yep. Pass right by it and work with scraps and single balls I pick up. I'm going to have to dig into the good stuff. I'm not real far from the proverbial banana peel myself.


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

I do the same thing....wanting to find the perfect pattern for the yarn. Maybe I should find the perfect pattern first and then get the yarn!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

We are trying to downsize now that the kids are older so I'm trying to do the same with my stash, it's very liberating to make a $100 scarf!! 

We have both been unemployed for the last year (me much longer), when I use my "good" yarn I know my life will be OK somehow?

and I'm not fibbing when I tell my hubby it's old yarn!!


----------



## calicar (Jul 29, 2011)

I catch myself doing this all the time and it applies to my fabric the thread too!!! I did decide recently that I must use the 'good stuff' but still catch myself doing it.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Its like saving the best morsel of food on your plate until last then realising you are too full up to enjoy it.lol


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

YES i save it for the right project or person >>>>>


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It really is a deprivation mentality. My mother was always not spending on me because it cost too much. So there is the self-worth thing + the Depression mentality of there never being enough. After years and years of self work, I still have difficulty using the really good stuff or not buying the really, really good stuff for fear that there won't be more for later. But new learning teaches me that becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. We need to learn to 'live as if....' I buy only 2 or 3 skeins of a nice yarn just to hold it, but then don't have enough to make a significantly sized item. Another way I short myself. Life is a work in progress.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think that is why we have so many hoarders of all types now - children of the have-not generations who learned never to throw away a thread. I fight it all the time but it is a 50-50 win/lose situation yet. I gave away all my poorer quality stuff so I would use my good stuff, then called my "supplier" for charity projects for more acrylic. I don't even like the feel of it any more, but now I have at least one "good" project on the go as well as a baby outfit/blanket etc. We can train ourselves to get rid of "junk" but how do you get rid of a life time of guilt-learning for doing it??????


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG, i agree! I have become my Mother!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, everyone says not to do that, but I think we all do. I don't know why.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pocahontas, I say enjoy the yarn.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> I think that's how we become hoarders, but not using what we buy. I'm also a shoe horder. . . can't pass up a great shoe sale.


Very true in my case! :roll:


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Pocahontas, you started a good subject. I was just thinking of that last night. I was finishing a scarf which I decided to do a trial run on, using a leftover partial skein of Caron. Lying right beside me was a beautiful hank of alpaca, hand spun for me by a friend. I wanted to make sure this is the perfect pattern for that wonderful gift. I am looking right now at an unused set of china, too!


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Guilty, guilty, guilty. Those programs on hoarding scare the stuffing out of me for fear that I will become one too. It has made me decide to start using my stash, be it good or not, and donate what I make to Goodwill, if I can't use it myself, where someone not so fortunate can make good use of it. It isn't being very practical when it is tucked away in a closet. You can't take it with you so you'll never see a Brinks truck following a hearse!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Great topic, Pocahontas! Once again I feel connected to so many other women. I got this from my mother also, a child of the depression. Ever since turning 50, nearly 4 years ago, I've been chanting "this is the year I burn the good candles"! I've been only mildly successful. I don't have a large stash of yarn as I am a fairly new knitter and usually buy for a specific project, but I know that I have lots of clothing that I'll never wear again, and some wonderful, pieces that are begging to be worn more often. And on and on...thanks for reminding me, I think I'll go look for something 'special' to wear to work today!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Everyone is different. Maybe if you find something you really like to knit and wear you will use it.I use the less expensive for kids hats etc.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

One can never have too many pairs of shoes. I have many but I wear them all.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Pochahontas...TREAT yourself NOW...
I watched my maternal grandmother and her daughter..my mother..use the plastic furniture covers in the "good living room" and yes they kept the plastic on lampshades..
The MANY beautiful knitted, crocheted and quilted gifts along with beautiful clothes I made for them or bought them were always "gushed" over then put away??? for what I say?...
One day I went to my mothers house and we went through her "pretties"..the things she insisted on keeping for good..I told her I would take home..I got no argument lol.
So when I raised my family..I treated them like "company"...we used EVERY room in the house..even the formal dining and living rooms ..as well as family room..I just taught them to respect our home..and they did..
I used the Royal Dalton China, Waterford crystal when I wanted..not just for special occasions..
So over the years knitting and crocheting..I used any yarn I wanted or could afford at that time...ie...acrylics for grands..especially college age..as they would not launder it properly..etc..
I am NOT saving anything for someone else to use when I am gone...to this day it pains me to see others do that and never enjoy the fruits of their labors...if this makes any sense.
I embrace each day and try to live it to the fullest..
So I say go for it!!!!!

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Right now I am packing both my house and my Dad's house to move. Mom died in 2010 so I see even more what everyone is saying. All of Mom's treasures were boxed or put away to use later. After doing all the packing and giving many things to charity that were new, I have decided NO MORE!!! I will use the handmade quilts, the special dishes, the silver and the good yarn. I know that everytime I tell my daughter that Grandmom made or owned that she will learn that special things are to be enjoyed not packed away for later use.
Mad


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I do this with colors, especially discontinued colors, that I like... same idea, different application.... after reading your post maybe I will force myself to use some of those yummy colors up! It's amazing how we deny ourselves pleasures, isn't it? I wonder if the gentlemen on this forum do the same.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with peachy51 my mom was like that. Not me.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to work in a small yarn shop. Best of all I got paid in yarn. So I'd save up my hours and then go shopping and get some of the good yarn. This was several years ago and I have yet to touch it. I use the excuse I am not a good enough knitter to use the really expensive yarn. What if I do and mess up? Well I just started the Ashton shawl and really like it. I want to do an heirloom shawl with the good
yarn next. It makes me feel good not to know I am alone in not using the good stuff. It surprises me to see people from all over the world who are basicly so much alike in their ways and thoughts. Happy knitting


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


Yes! I wondered if anyone else had that problem..... and it IS a problem! I do the same with sewing clothes. I "save" the more beautiful fabrics.

Okay......can we make a pack that we will start using and enjoying the more wonderful yarn in our stash?

A large part of the pleasure we get from sewing and knitting is working with the fabric and yarn. What ARE we waiting for?

Virginia


----------



## ggamron (Mar 31, 2011)

For me a good 50% of the 'fun' of yarn is having, be it the good stuff or the inexpensive stuff. I inherited about half my stash when my MIL moved to a smaller place. I was amazed because some of it had tags on it from stores that haven't existed for many years and if this is the stuff I got then imagine the goodies she kept for herself! I too will dig til I get to the good stuff and set the needles to clicking! Thanks for the reminder that we are only human and we aren't here forever so we should pamper ourselves just a little all the time!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Colleen Hartman said:


> Pocahontas,
> I read somewhere that "it is not what you gather but what you scatter that matters". (I smile)
> For what it is worth, knit with the best you can afford unless your dog is going to use it for rolling in the mud.
> I turned my favorite dog in all the world into a troll when he chewed a hole in my custom knitted wool hat.
> ...


He is gorgeous, I also have a chewer & we learnt very quickly not to leave important & cherished things where she can't get them


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Saving the good stuff is a holdover from the Depression when anything new was rare and you saved anything new for "good".


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I may, at least partially, understand why we do this. My parents lived through the Great Depression. They saved everything. Sunday best was not just an expression when I grew up.

My mother in law was so bad that she served Christmas dinner on chipped plates while in the same room she had TWO sets of beautiful china. She wore old bedraggled housecoats around while several really nice ones we had given her were packed away somewhere, waiting, for what? The towels in her bathroom belied the fact that she owned so many beautiful luxurious sets......

I thought I learned my lesson when my first child outgrew a couple of pretty little outfits without ever having them on. I use my good china, but apparently I haven't learned that lesson as well as I thought!! 

I'm going to pick out the most luxurious yarn in my stash and USE it! How about you?

Virginia


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Take care of yourself if your children are grown. It was only in my retirement that I starting understanding the pleasures of self-indulgence.


----------



## tulsa (Feb 15, 2012)

I too do this, i have 2 laundry baskets full of yarns of many types, yet still i cant resist buying more, even though i know there is something suitable in my stash, but my newyears resolution, was, to stop hoarding, here goes,started using my stash a beautiful soft turqoise dk, cardigans for my 2 grand daughters.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Use the good stuff....no one else will appreciate it like you will. There is nothing wrong with being kind to oneself.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen knitterwannabe!


Knitterwannabe said:


> Take care of yourself if your children are grown. It was only in my retirement that I starting understanding the pleasures of self-indulgence.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good point. My mother always kept the sofa covered except when we had company. When she passed it was like brand new. Alas, mine is uncovered and a bit shabby :-D


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

My problem is that I feel I have to "use up" all the accumulated yarn before I allow myself to buy new. This is another one of those "my mother always" things.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


I have always thought that it wasn't worth anyone wasting their time or energy knitting any garment in a yarn that will go shapeless or develop horrid little balls after the first (hand wash). And that's what I have found with most acrylic yarns. Since most of my knitting goes to other people as presents, I wouldn't insult them with acrylics. By using wool, cotton or bamboo that's maybe the reason why I am still wearing jumpers I knitted 30 years or more ago and baby garments get passed on through the family. However, I will use a little bit of acrylic for silly things like toys or tea cosies where impact and short life span are the main determinants. So go for broke and use the good stuff to grace your works of art! Otherwise it's as bad as buying re-tread tyres for the car - false economy.


----------



## gerrypris (Apr 21, 2011)

I have found that if you use good yarn not only do you have great results but often times the yardage is better.


----------



## gerrypris (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement. I do love retirement. We do many volunteer things. Grandchildren are great and my granddaughters are learning to kn it from me


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Use the good stuff....no one else will appreciate it like you will. There is nothing wrong with being kind to oneself.


I agree, I haven't been knitting that long, but I can see the difference in the nice good expensive yarn. Spoil yourself. You knit, and you know how long it takes to make a scarf or whatever. Enjoy yourself and indulge in the nice yarns. You can feel and see the difference. Happy knitting!!!! ;0)


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And only use the good glasses and dishes for company and SAVE the good toiletries and soaps for SOMEDAY? Use it or lose it has a lot of truth to it. My SOMEDAY is here.... Drinks taste better in crystal and I like the smell of the good soaps. My problem with my "good" yarns is that I tend to buy a ball while on a trip, see something I just can't resist and then don't have enough to do a project. OR I buy enough for a specific project and then decide against that pattern.
> 
> Many of my onsies are in the same color family and I am thinking about an adult size BSJ for me. It is hard to part with those jewels, but I really enjoy the feel and am making a real effort to use them, NOT lose them!!! (Then again, I fit the yarn to the project and Simply Soft makes a much better baby or GD project that is going to be washed, mangled, etc.....)


Can you tell me what BSJ stands for? I have seen this abreviation in another post but now I am really curious.
Thanks!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

that is me 100% why do we do that please when you figure it out let me know lol!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> Guilty, guilty, guilty. Those programs on hoarding scare the stuffing out of me for fear that I will become one too. It has made me decide to start using my stash, be it good or not, and donate what I make to Goodwill, if I can't use it myself, where someone not so fortunate can make good use of it. It isn't being very practical when it is tucked away in a closet. You can't take it with you so you'll never see a Brinks truck following a hearse!


A rich man decided to take his wealth with him; he had his riches turned into gold bars and filled his coffin. When he got to heaven he was met by St Peter who exclaimed in amazement, "What? You brought pavement???"


----------



## ACAROLG (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't buy the junk! I never buy the junk! I shop Webs only when I'm spending enough for the 25% off or will ordere with friends from some of my knitting groups so we get the full discount. At shops around my home I only buy on sale. I love the feeling of nice yarn and it can be affordable. I also work at keeping my stash in control, when it's been around to long I'm sick of looking at it much less using it. Webs line of yarn- Valley Yarn is very affordable and beautiful!


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Use it, enjoy it!!!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I never knitted/crocheted with the 'good yarn'. I am not sure what the good yarn is. What is the difference? The feel of it when working with it? I am getting a whole new education here. Thank you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MrsC said:


> I never knitted/crocheted with the 'good yarn'. I am not sure what the good yarn is. What is the difference? The feel of it when working with it? I am getting a whole new education here. Thank you.


Amazing how many of us have done the same, bought the best and stashed it away. I know I was justifying it with saying I would save it for when I retired and might not have as much money to spend. Well that time is now and time to use up the good stuff and pamper myself.
Definitely this is an instance of use it or lose it. What is the point of saving it up and maybe never using it. Might as well enjoy it whilst I can.
Sue


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the pep talk this morning! I need every word of it! I am saving a LOT of good yarn. Just yesterday I was looking at some beautiful yarn in my stash and thinking I really should use it. I am going to start planning a project now...just for me.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, everyone. The good china and crystal are coming out -- especially since I recently started Weight Watchers and am now eating quality food! Well, I guess I'll still give the everyday to the grandchildren.

I also have good yarn in my stash -- time to break it out!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was also a saver. However, in the last two years I have had surgery,chemo, and radiation for an agressive form of breast cancer. During this time my husband of 47 years died. Now I use the best yarn, wear my best clothes, and eat the best chocolate. When I fly to my daughter's home for Christmas I fly 1st class. Although we need to plan for our future needs, we also need to seize the day because we never know what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## mlletricot (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, I have to admit that I've done this. I have some yarns that I've been hanging on to for awhile because they are so beautiful. What has worked for me is to find the "perfect project" for the yarn. I go through all my knitting books, magazines and online, and when I find a great pattern, I make it.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Saving the "good" china, linens, etc.,for best, is something most of us grew up with.I inherited my grandmother's "good" china--Wedgwood--and although I don't use it every day, I D0 use it whenever I have company, AND I put it in the dishwasher. The next generation won't want it anyway.
I'm trying to apply the same philosophy to my yarn stash, somewhat less successfully!When I knit for the church bazaar, I use acrylic as most people won't buy anything that needs special handling, and they won't pay an appropriate price for items made from the more exotic, expensive yarns.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Great topic, Pocahontas! Once again I feel connected to so many other women. I got this from my mother also, a child of the depression. Ever since turning 50, nearly 4 years ago, I've been chanting "this is the year I burn the good candles"! I've been only mildly successful. I don't have a large stash of yarn as I am a fairly new knitter and usually buy for a specific project, but I know that I have lots of clothing that I'll never wear again, and some wonderful, pieces that are begging to be worn more often. And on and on...thanks for reminding me, I think I'll go look for something 'special' to wear to work today!


Boy does that comment about the clothes resonate! I am still hoping that I will someday magically be that size again. By now I should have faced reality and donated those clothes! I have a yarn stash of leftovers too. But most of my stuff is acrylic since I can't bring myself to spend the $ on the really expensive stuff.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I've always done the opposite. I think my time is valuable and so is my knitting time. Of course, last March, my house burned to the ground with all of my partially done projects inside. I don't have a very good job, now, so I'm back to knitting with acrylic. 

I agree with everyone else. Knit with the best stuff you can find and works for your project. My mother, the crazy woman, wants everything to be machine washable, so I don't get to use "Manos del Uruguay" on the projects I make for her. It's reserved for the sweater that I will make for myself one day.

..Chad


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Use it up
Wear it out
Make it do
Do without...

I cross-stitched this years ago. Try this...

Use it up - The great stuff in your stash
Wear it out - OK once you knit with it, wear it out.. to dinner
Make it do - Make yourself use the best for you...
Do without... Saving stuff for later

My grandma died with new packages of sheets in her cedar chest that she was saving for good, good towels, probably clothes too, We only used the china and silver on Thanksgiving and Christmas... then the family got too big and we used disposable ones (yuck). Starting today, let's get out the good china, pour ourselves a great tea and relax and enjoy! Life's too short !!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I think that because my father died at 54 with lots of plans not realized that I am more of a live for now kind of person. That said, I still do the same thing. Maybe we like to have nice possessions. I am not sure. If I buy something new, I hang it in the closet and it takes me forever to wear it because I am saving it for (I have no idea what). My yarn stash continues to grow. What can I say.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

My mother was a child of the Depression and also an avid knitter. I believe this was a great influence in her reluctance to let go of the bags of leftover yarns and onesies she had. She kept them in case she had to fix something...which she never had to do. Her attitude when it came to buying yarns, however, was spot on...if you're going to spend the time and effort (not to mention the love she put into every stitch) to make something, don't waste it on cheap yarn. Buy the best you can afford.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

yes I find I'm very indecisive on what to knit with it, so I don't waste the beauty of the yarn!


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Currently I am making gifts for part of my family for Chirstmas ......one with a "good" alpaca yarn (which I love) and the other is a "fun" yarn of acrylic. I can't wait to finish the fun one so I can knit with the alpaca. I am in love with alpaca. Try the "good" yarns and I think you wil see the difference and you will go for the good yarns.

the orangelady


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I gave my daughter fabulous yarn that I bought when in Europe from 85-88. She hasn't used it either. She let me have some of it for some special projects. Will continue to use it up. Doesn't do anyone any good sitting in a box!


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I gave my daughter fabulous yarn that I bought when in Europe from 85-88. She hasn't used it either. She let me have some of it for some special projects. Will continue to use it up. Doesn't do anyone any good sitting in a box!


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I gave my daughter fabulous yarn that I bought when in Europe from 85-88. She hasn't used it either. She let me have some of it for some special projects. Will continue to use it up. Doesn't do anyone any good sitting in a box!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I kind of do the same thing. I recycle yarn all the time soo when I want to make something I use the recycled yarn and not the new skeins. lol


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You must'nt think of it that way. Hopefully you will have many decades to knit and use your stash. I think all of us save the best yarns for that something special,( it will come along) especially if you have obligations to knit other things first. I have a best friend who I wish I could use something incrediable for her, but I can't because I also know taking care of a fine wool is impossible for her. The last sweater I made for her was just out of Lionbrand's wool-ease. Easy to care for right? Well, after only a few years, she said it got tiny holes and had to throw it away! EEEK!! My fault I guess, I didn't tell her it was still suspect to those nasty little moths, that get into winter clothes, when they are not washed and stored properly. I am making another, this time I am tactfully also adding some moth proofing lavendar packs. She is more important than my knitting, and i can't make her change 'her spots'.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit in such volume, that I like to keep it cheap and cheerful. Plus I hate to hand wash anything. I do like a nice sock yarn.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > And only use the good glasses and dishes for company and SAVE the good toiletries and soaps for SOMEDAY? Use it or lose it has a lot of truth to it. My SOMEDAY is here.... Drinks taste better in crystal and I like the smell of the good soaps. My problem with my "good" yarns is that I tend to buy a ball while on a trip, see something I just can't resist and then don't have enough to do a project. OR I buy enough for a specific project and then decide against that pattern.
> ...


BSJ is Baby Surprise Jacket. It's a pattern by Elizabeth Zimmerman (EZ). Google it and look it over and you'll understand the name of the jacket and the references to it.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> I've always done the opposite. I think my time is valuable and so is my knitting time. Of course, last March, my house burned to the ground with all of my partially done projects inside. I don't have a very good job, now, so I'm back to knitting with acrylic.
> 
> I agree with everyone else. Knit with the best stuff you can find and works for your project. My mother, the crazy woman, wants everything to be machine washable, so I don't get to use "Manos del Uruguay" on the projects I make for her. It's reserved for the sweater that I will make for myself one day.
> 
> ..Chad


Good for you and thanks for reminding us to value self - all we have in life is time and loved ones.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Treat yourself, and use your expensive yarn for something really nice for yourself or a spouse or relative, just one way to go.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Great topic!! And how true!
Now off to find some of my alpaca for my next shawl! Hooray!


----------



## Knitwit28 (Jun 21, 2011)

I used to do that with perfume, you save the good stuff fir special occasions. But those occasions are far and few. Then one day when I went to use one it smelled horrible, like alcohol because it had gone bad-lesson learned: smell good every day, even if it's just for me. I can enjoy smelling great too! No more saving! But.....as a new knitter, i do Practice on the cheap stuff. When I'm good enough to knit myself a garment..whatch out!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


I think I have been a yarn hoarder. Even though I have over 200 skeins of yarn, I keep buying more for new projects. With 4 grandchildren under the age of 3 1/2 I have been knitting or crocheting every day for 4 years.

I have become a little bit of a yarn "snob" as I have found that for gifts a project looks more professional and works up much better with nice (usuLly more expensive) yarn. I also knit a lot for charities.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

My Mom also kept everything for "the good use" and unfortunately when she passed away..... it was all dried up and most of it fell apart.... so sad.... all these beautiful handwork.... never used and never had a place to be admired...... U have learned.... USE IT no matter what the occasion..... just use and enjoy what you have..


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Your comments remind me of something. Do you remember when some people never took the plastic covers off lamp shades to keep them clean? It was as if they were keeping them clean for the next owner, if any, of the lamps.


I use to do this until I notice the plastic was looking really nasty in the long run...so I stop doing that. And its also like these people that put plastic on their furniture to keep clean..oh the damage plastic does to to fiber they wouldn't do that.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

My current problem is this... I received an order from freshisleyarns.. it was 2 skeins each ofPatons Rumor and Patons paintbox sock yarn. Now I can't remember WHY I ordered this yarn... its driving me crazy. I've look thru all of my patterns, my bookmarked patterns...no luck. Paintbox yarn doesn't show up on a google, and the rumor yarn doesn't show in any of patons patterns. Have you ever done this?


----------



## Knitter from Tucson (Jul 7, 2011)

I love your quote, I feel the same way I wanna slide in saying it too "what a ride"


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

No you aren't the only one. I once bought some little skeins of special yarns in a lovely shop, now gone, and two decades later I still hadn't found any occasion "special" enough to use them. Then I took up knitting again and used them at once in a practice piece! I find this instinct to save the good stuff for a special occasion applies equally to my clothes. But I was very struck by a remark from somebody who had survived breast cancer. She said there aren't any "for best/special occasion" clothes in her wardrobe any more and that she now wears anything and everything because that special occasion might never come.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I don't really do that with yarn.. because when I buy an expensive skein of yarn I search and search until I find the perfect pattern for it.. NOW my material is a totally different situation... I have yards of brand new yardage thats just waiting to be made into a quilt.. I have my pattern... and my templates... all just waiting for Ronie to start... but when I start a quilt top NOTHING gets done.. I also have some really great vintage material that I am saving for something special....LOL right! some day may belong to either my daughter or grand daughter.. who knows...


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I watch and am horrified by those hoarder programs, too. Live with my son and after watching one of those, I nag him to get rid of stuff, also go crazy throwing out things of mine, give to charity, or whatever. I think those programs, scary as they are, do lots of good by galvanizing us all!! :-D


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, I admit it....I do the same with yarn and good wine. I was given some expensive wine for my 40th birthday which I saved. I am now 59 and just opened a bottle from then. Of course it was nasty vinegar.

This thread is pushing me to use the beautiful yarn that I have bought over the years and I am saving.

I thought that I had adopted the philosophy that life is too short to drink bad wine or eat bad chocolate. Maybe that should include or knit with bad yarn!!

Thanks to you all.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are deserving and there will be more. And who am I to speak I often times do the same thing. Sometimes I think it is because I don't want to ruin it, or that I can't do it as well, or I might never get that special yarn again..... We need to be more trusting that all is well and it is there for us to use and enjoy. Knit on Mic duff!!


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I do that with a lot of things, like good dishes, fabric, wool yarns -- I have finally dragged out all my yarns, reorganized them and designated them for particular projects. Feels good. Maybe I won't feel guilty buying more yarn when I use up the old. The biggest problem is they keep coming up with wonderful new stuff. Oh well, good luck.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

What a good subject. Who needs therapy when we have each other~~~
This thread is a good reminder to take care of ourselves as we do others. And..enjoy the fine chocolate and good yarn!
Gaynell


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

GrandmaJudy said:


> GroodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Thanks! I will look it up.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Peachey51 - I love the quote at the bottom of your post. Absolutely fantastic and what a way to live (or go for that matter).


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

MrsC said:


> I never knitted/crocheted with the 'good yarn'. I am not sure what the good yarn is. What is the difference? The feel of it when working with it? I am getting a whole new education here. Thank you.


 I consider the "good yarn" as natural luxury fibers such as silk, linen, merino, alpaca, cashmere and handpainted yarns. Certainly the "hand" or feel of yarn is a clue.

Of course there are many combination yarns that include some acrylic and are fabulous.

Price is also a major factor in "good yarn".

When I first started knitting I didnt trust myself to work with expensive yarns so I only bought the inexpensive acrylic yarns but after graduating to better yarns I have a hard time contemplating the lesser yarns. I prefer to search e-bay and site such as Elann and WEBS to find bargains in yarns I love rather than paying the same amount for yarn I dont love working with and am less than satisfied with the finished product. After all that work I want to love (and I want others to love) what I have knitted.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

My mother embroidered several sets of pillowcases over the years. I've never used them. I'm saving them, for what I have no idea. My mom recently passed away (91 years old) and her pillowcases are still in plastic wrap. Not sure I'm saving them for.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Your comments remind me of something. Do you remember when some people never took the plastic covers off lamp shades to keep them clean? It was as if they were keeping them clean for the next owner, if any, of the lamps.


Oh yes, I remember that well. When my Grandma died back in the 70's she had a chest full of sweaters, towels, all sorts of things still in the gift boxes. They were put away for "good".
Rick's folks...age 97...are still the same way. Honestly, it's a hold over from the Great Depression. They all had so little back then that what they had they wanted to make it "last", and when they got something new....well, you know...they didn't want to wear it out.

Now we're living in an age where it seems like everything is disposable. For some things it's great, for other things, not so much.


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

I too have more really nice yarns than I will ever live long enough to use, my problem for using it up is that I knit mostly for my family and they launder everything in the washing machine and dryer, after ruining several lovely things I don't use my "good" yarns for their projects and there is only so much I can make for myself. I do make some nice things for gifts for friends and I always include the lable with launder instructions.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Life is short!


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

I probably do something similar. However, I never buy the very expensive yarns. I had thought about getting some Irish wool yarn to make a cardigan sweater for myself but discarded that idea as it would take too long. I buy the cheaper yarns and generally only when they are on sale. I think I am "addicted" to yarn stores. My closet is filled with yarns - mostly for baby afghans, caps and booties, but also cotton yarns for dishcloths, and a whole box of yarns for a brown, beige and cream full size afghan. I am to the point where I only like to knit things that don't take lots of concentration. I guess that's what happens to one when she approaches 80!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

aha, I recognize that symptom. It's called the war years mentality. Since I grew up with parents who lived through the depression and WWII they saved everything.Even the wrapping paper from christmas gifts. 
I say use the good yarn. Make something pretty for yourself or family now. It will feel very good.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a beautiful hat but at least you got a laugh out of it!! He does look like a troll!!


Colleen Hartman said:


> Pocahontas,
> I read somewhere that "it is not what you gather but what you scatter that matters". (I smile)
> For what it is worth, knit with the best you can afford unless your dog is going to use it for rolling in the mud.
> I turned my favorite dog in all the world into a troll when he chewed a hole in my custom knitted wool hat.
> ...


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

I've done the same thing. I think it was more because I was afraid of messing up and figured I would use it when I became more proficient. Now ive learned that it's ok to make mistakes and that the learning process itself makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Hugs to you, Delores!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pocahontas-Yep. Guilty! So much of my lux yarns were purchased at sales or closeouts (or when a LYS was going out of business-boo hoo) without having a pattern in mind. I thimk I keep waiting for the "perfect" pattern to use them and I knit with the more reasonably priced yarns while waiting.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Colleen Hartman said:


> Pocahontas,
> I read somewhere that "it is not what you gather but what you scatter that matters". (I smile)
> For what it is worth, knit with the best you can afford unless your dog is going to use it for rolling in the mud.
> I turned my favorite dog in all the world into a troll when he chewed a hole in my custom knitted wool hat.
> ...


Poor dog. But you still love the dog. Right? There must have been something about your hat that the dog loved, whether your scent, the dog sees you wear it and enjoy it or it was just so much fun to chew and he couldn't stop. What would we do without our loving, forgiving friends on our laps?


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I do the same thing. The trouble with using "the good stuff" is that it is so wonderful to work with that you really don't want to knit with anything else..... so do not use it!!!! It will ruin your love for knitting with anything else. 


Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


----------



## marciashrestha (Feb 25, 2011)

yes i do the same thing i love knitting but am slow so now i go to the good shops to buy yarn so it doesnt pill and etc. never heard of square needles be fore today and most certainly will give them a try as my hands bother me a lot after i knit for a while


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Enjoy the "good" stuff, when you have it! I seem to get a lot of donations from the church (re wound balls) I find myself trying to make something fun out of them. I'd like to buy that ball of ocassion good yarn; however hubby is out of work and so most of my yarn is from church or thirft shops. I see myself pooring over Ravelry to find cool patterns in hopes of combing the fibers I have to make their cool patterns. 
So use those goodies if you have them , even if its for something you give away. which all mine is.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Colleen Hartman said:


> Pocahontas,
> I read somewhere that "it is not what you gather but what you scatter that matters". (I smile)
> For what it is worth, knit with the best you can afford unless your dog is going to use it for rolling in the mud.
> I turned my favorite dog in all the world into a troll when he chewed a hole in my custom knitted wool hat.
> ...


Love it


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was in college my mother started giving me glasses for my crystal collection. Every birthday, Christmas, or any other gifting occasion she gave me part of the crystal pattern I had fallen in love with. When I graduated and got my first job, I couldn't afford to buy everything I needed to setup a home. I used the crystal goblets to drink milk and water, the wine glasses to drink oj, and the champagne glasses for ice cream or pudding dishes. It freaked out my aunts who said I should keep the crystal in the cupboard and buy some cheap glasses to use everyday. I learned that the crystal wasn't something I should avoid using. Now I am married many years and my daughter is now 30. When we have wine, we use my crystal. When we have a family dinner at the table, we use the crystal. My sister-in-law had a fit when I let her then 4 year old drink his milk from a crystal wine goblet. He was fine, she was a nervous wreck. He just moved out of his parents home and my brother informed me that he is looking for goblets to drink his milk. I also used to stash lots of yarn and never use it, but today money is tight and I only purchase yarn if I really need it for a project. Otherwise, I head for my stash and try to find something I can use. The only real problem I have is the leftovers that I keep to make afghans.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

It is sooooooooo nice to hear others do this too!! I keep thinking if it's a yarn or fabric that I really really love for whatever reason I need to use every inch of it and make it something really special with it. That thinking just means I will probably never get to wear it because I can't make up my mind! It sounds even dummer when I have to type it and read it LOL. My motto has always been Just Do IT! I really need to take my own advice here!!!
I love having all of you to share with.........


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Shortly after I got married I said something about "good dishes" and my husband said if you need "good dishes" then the other ones we have are "bad dishes". Throw them out and use the "good ones". We have one set of dishes/cutlery etc. now. 

As far as yarn goes, I find myself not using cheaper yarns at all unless it is absolutely necessary. I keep saying life is too short to wear boring socks, and that goes for yarn too - life's too short not to use the best you can afford.


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have some good yarn maybe you can use it to make something for charity. I am a new knitter and that is what I am doing. It can make you feel good to know you are knitting foe a cancer patient or a baby or child that has nothing. Think of the pleasure they would have to think of the love and time someone put into something for them.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a time and place for everything. Some projects are wonderful in inexpensive yarns--coasters, dishcloths, etc. But for something to wear and enjoy, nothing beats the good stuff. Maybe you can't buy as much or as often, but when you do, you will be so happy with your end result. I agree with all the other folks on this subject--live for today and treat yourself and those you love well. My mom "saved" everything for good and she passed leaving it all still saved--nicely folded but faded and often rotting from age. So most of it wasn't even able to be passed on to me or her grandchildren. She never let herself enjoy it and no one else did either. I vowed to enjoy what I have. And on the subject of acrylics--while they seem to be good for heavy wash projects, don't forget they really aren't safe for baby items. Acrylic melts when it burns and can do more harm than natural fibers. Buy the best you can afford and watch for sales at your lys and on-line. I have purchased $20 skeins of yarn for $3.99 many times. It can be done.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

You are preaching to the choir! I also got this 'syndrome' from my Mother, always saving things for future use. Then I lost her and realized she never enjoyed all the things she left to me but it still took me several years to learn to turn loose and really enjoy things. Now I really do burn the yummy smelling candles I buy, use the soaps, and occasionally enjoy a really good bottle of wine.

QuiltQueen....I hear ya, Sister! We have no children and no family I'd care to leave all my quilts to. 30+ years of quilting has produced quite a few! Now we use them daily, some years 3 or 4 at a time when it's really cold. I've come to enjoy digging in the quilt chest to find a 'new' one to rotate!

I've only been knitting less than 2 years but my stash is already building. I can say I feel in love with the 'better' stuff quite early and don't have alot of the chain store type yarns, although that's what I go to for my hubby's hunting/work things that will need washing alot.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Went to an estate sale and it was a 5 bedroom home with all the furniture intact. Every closet, dresser, cupboard, suitcase and boxes of various sizes were filled with nighties, slips, housecoats, scarfs, gloves, undies, bed jackets, and of coarse blouses, and sweaters. None of it had been worn. Some still wrapped up it the tissue paper it was received in. Some of these items dated back to the 1940's. The lady was seen about town in the plaid skirt, blouse and brown sweater{uniform for winter} and a flowered house dress {sack like with 2 patch pockets on the front [summer outfit]. No one would have thought she owned anything pretty. Her son said he was unaware that his mother never wore any of the beautiful gifts that he and his siblings gave her. He told me that she was very conservative because of being a depression survivor. Sad just plain sad to think you don't deserve to wear beautiful or fine things. Life is too short to drink reheated coffee, bad wine, or eat tough meat, or stale bread. That goes for wearing raggity underwear or worn down shoes. We have earned the right to enjoy the fruits of our labors without guilt. Maybe some of these things would have looked better on us when we were younger but I am sure they still feel great at any age. So Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

You are not alone.

We used to keep the "best" Shoes for Sundays and other special occasions while suffering from bad Shoes the rest of the week.
I have broken all such rules of my Youth. The best is for today.
Shoes, Dresses, Coats, Jewelry, the China, the Crystal etc., etc., etc. I worked for it hard and use it all with great pleasure
now.


----------



## ptknit4fun (Feb 13, 2012)

I do exactly the same thing. I have this wonderful stash and then go buy more for a new project. I don't know why I am saving it or afraid to use it. Just our nature I guess!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> I think that's how we become hoarders, but not using what we buy. I'm also a shoe horder. . . can't pass up a great shoe sale.


I'm guilty of the 'shoe' thing. I have a few very good pairs of shoes which I'm saving to wear on special occasions, should any such time ever arrive!!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

The way I see it, if I died in the next few minutes, my husband's next wife would get to use all my nice stuff. Why not enjoy it myself?


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

No, afraid to say ... you're not alone. I do the same thing.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! This could not be more timely! This is a real hot button issue with me and DH, even after more than 30 years. We just spent the weekend with MIL who is 89 and very frail. I love her dearly. But she is sinfully cheap and an inveterate hoarder. Every time we've visited over the past 2 years, she tries to "re-gift" things we've given her over the years for birthdays, Christmas, Mother's Day, etc. And how does she remember who gave her what? After all, she's got 5 kids & 14 grandkids..Well, she knows because most of it has never been opened, and when she got it, she labeled it with the date, occasion and the giver's name. Some few things have been used over the years, but she was careful to keep the original box or wrapping. Never opened the perfume we got her in Paris, because she still hadn't used up the bottle on her dresser. Anyone's guess how old that was. Ditto for bath salts, powder, nightgowns, slippers, sweaters, even jewelry. She is even reluctant to discard spoiled food and we've often been served things that were a bit "off". Spoiled milk can be saved for baking...Although she doesn't bake anymore. Sugar's too expensive. Get the picture? She showed me an inventory she has compiled so that when she dies "there will be no arguments" Just in case anyone starts a fight over who gave Mom the potpourri for Mother's day in 1977. It's sad and infuriating in equal measures. Sad because she clearly needlessly deprived herself all these years and infuriating because my DH has learned the habit from her. Not as bad, but it's a constant battle to get him to use ANYTHING. He's got camping equipment he's never used, shoes he's never worn, nice bottles of scotch he's never opened or tasted (and he loves scotch!) I have to say, I don't think this is a depression era thing. MIL's mother was the same, and I have a cousin in her 40's who saves warranties and manuals for appliances she no longer owns. Although my MIL grew up during the depression, she was not poor. She came from a very affluent family, and so did her mother. I don't know what's at the bottom of it, but I don't believe poverty during one's childhood is always, or even usually, the explanation.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I think many of us do that and more. We were with friends this weekend for a casual dinner...she used all her "good" dishes, silver and crystal. The discussion about using your good things came up because I was wearing my good jewelry and another friend was as well. It was funny because not one of us usually do that...we save it. Not sure for what or who we are saving it for. Decided to pull out all my silver and put it an a drawer to use daily and my "good dishes" are going in the cupboard with all the others...Why save it. My kids don't want it...not their style. Use all things you love...life is far too short not to.
So use the beautiful yarn and make something wonderful for your self.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

My yarn epiphany came after fire ate everything in my house, including tub after tub of "better" yarn I was saving for..... what? It all ended up in the landfill. so NOW I use the cheaper acrylic for hard wearing things like rugs and blankets that will need to be washed time after time (my granddaughters don't even know HOW to handwash a wool thing!) and instead of trying to substitute el cheapo yarn in a pattern, I purchase the suggested yarn. It cuts way down on the stash (my daughter once told me if I died and left her to take care of all that yarn she'd come back and haunt ME! The fire took care of that...) and makes me pay more attention to not skipping over errors, and gives me finished items with real class!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


Wow...your question really opened up a great discussion...


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathi11 said:


> Good point. My mother always kept the sofa covered except when we had company. When she passed it was like brand new. Alas, mine is uncovered and a bit shabby :-D


This is shades of me. I vowed I'd get a new davenport because the fabric is no longer nice. So many things have come up that I've had to take care of that couldn't sit on the back burner. I laughed to my kids that the coverlet I've put on may appear as a protector when in actuality it's because I can't bear to look at the ugly thing. God only knows when and if my ship will come in.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

This was a really good thread. I have been a proclaimed yarn snob for years but I do tend to stash or hoard for that "really special" project. I have found that I never get the same great results from an inexpensive yarns. And then I never wear them because they aren't that "nice" quality that I spent hours on. My mother also just passed and you all have convinced me to unpack her fine china and cherish her every time I use it.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Guilty as the rest of y'all-- I'm the child of Depression-era hoarders. I must learn to relax and trust; God isn't going to quit making sheep anytime soon, right?? And just think: if we all quit hanging on to our raggedy stuff, and used our good things, and replaced them as needed, wouldn't the economy just bounce back big time??

My two knitting groups frequently "inherit" the stash of deceased yarn-hoarders. Their children see it as a nuisance thing they have to clean out of their late parent's home. Some of what we get is incredible! We put it to good use. But it makes me sad at times to think that the original owners didn't have the pleasure of working with that yarn.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

It sure did, but it's so interesting, how many of us 'save' thing's.
I only save the really good yarn, I'm waiting for the right pattern, lol, I don't save 'good' tableware or anything else, I use it, the yarn I find, is the hardest thing to start using, in my mind, I think I maybe won't find such nice stuff again, and I know there's a lot of beautiful yarn out there, so I'm going to find a couple of nice sweater pattern's and use it up, soon.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been gone for a while so this seems like a good discussion to enter back onto the board with.

Me? NOPE!! I am hitting 70 this year and realistically, I can't use up all that I already have. Nope, no way am I saving the good stuff. In fact I have gone so far as to not even buy the other stuff. I guess you get to a point in life where you finally say - it's MY time. If I want nice and can afford it (and let's remember my nice could be someone else's junky) then that's what I'm going to get.

I know that at my age I've paid my dues - I've given up and sacrificed for my family (still am) and I will continue to do that to the best of my ability as long as I am alive. But by the same token, I'm going to be nice to me and pray that when I die someone else will love and appreciate what I have to be given away.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


Go ahead and use your good yarns! All of us urge you to do so! 

Hazel


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

I do the same thing but mine is the fear that I will mess it up and turn out dreadful. I am changing my mind very quickly though. My husband and I just celebrated our 50th wedding anniversary with an open house for family and friends. Boy was I tired.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I agree with you NJgardengal.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Let's make a pact!! We will all promise to treat ourselves as well as we treat others--including being as generous to ourselves as we are with others. That means we will give ourselves our best, just like we do everyone else. 

Pinky swear!!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And only use the good glasses and dishes for company and SAVE the good toiletries and soaps for SOMEDAY? Use it or lose it has a lot of truth to it. My SOMEDAY is here.... Drinks taste better in crystal and I like the smell of the good soaps. My problem with my "good" yarns is that I tend to buy a ball while on a trip, see something I just can't resist and then don't have enough to do a project. OR I buy enough for a specific project and then decide against that pattern.
> 
> Many of my onsies are in the same color family and I am thinking about an adult size BSJ for me. It is hard to part with those jewels, but I really enjoy the feel and am making a real effort to use them, NOT lose them!!! (Then again, I fit the yarn to the project and Simply Soft makes a much better baby or GD project that is going to be washed, mangled, etc.....)


I am the same way, I used to save everything for ??? and forgot what I originally meant the item for, namely to enjoy it!
With yarn I often find that for heavily used items the cheaper stuff works better because the acrylic seems to last longer for gloves, dog sweaters and bandannas, stuff that goes in the dryer and washer very often.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I weeded out all my acrylics long ago. They are great for beginners and I give classes sometimes to the teenagers I work with. They can get the basics down that way without having to invest any of their own money. 
Meanwhile, I still probably have more beautiful yarn than will ever be used in this lifetime. I can't pass up a yarn sale at my LYS!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I weeded out all my acrylics long ago. They are great for beginners and I give classes sometimes to the teenagers I work with. They can get the basics down that way without having to invest any of their own money.
> Meanwhile, I still probably have more beautiful yarn than will ever be used in this lifetime. I can't pass up a yarn sale at my LYS!


I use my acrylics either when I teach or when I make critter blankets for use by animal shelters or animal rescues. And I, too, have Yarn Beyond Life Expectancy. I figure I've built up a stash for my retirement years! 

Hazel


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely! I hang onto skeins awaiting inspiration only to find myself looking at new colors and textures.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with everyone who says use the good stuff....in every area of our lives...life is too short to behave otherwise.....I NEVER buy junk yarn....and every time someone says I look "dressed up" I have to question their sanity...I never "dress up" in the way they mean it....I "save" good things for every day in my life...I understand the Depression mindset...been there, done that....now we have grown up and moved on...I know for a fact that good yarn is sitting in my yarn shop at every price level...and can be had with some planning....
julie


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

This conversation has convinced me to break out my lace weight alpaca yarn and start work on the wedding shawl I've been meaning to make for myself for a very long time. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

I have discovered that I love to knit with wool, due to the way it feels in my hands, I can felt it, etc...I have a bunch of red heart yarn and it feels rough and now I don't know what to do with it all. Maybe make lap blankets for people in nursing homes that are in wheel chairs? I am going to splurge and spend the money to buy nice yarn and make myself a sweater. I spend it for other people and give it away... don't we all?????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I say use it now and don't save it.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Go for it and use it all up. Get it out of your system before it is too late. 
I would like to pass along the fact that man made fibers are not good for the environment and does not breath like a natural wool. Is't this the age of protecting the planet and going green?!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And only use the good glasses and dishes for company and SAVE the good toiletries and soaps for SOMEDAY? Use it or lose it has a lot of truth to it. My SOMEDAY is here.... Drinks taste better in crystal and I like the smell of the good soaps. My problem with my "good" yarns is that I tend to buy a ball while on a trip, see something I just can't resist and then don't have enough to do a project. OR I buy enough for a specific project and then decide against that pattern.
> 
> Many of my onsies are in the same color family and I am thinking about an adult size BSJ for me. It is hard to part with those jewels, but I really enjoy the feel and am making a real effort to use them, NOT lose them!!! (Then again, I fit the yarn to the project and Simply Soft makes a much better baby or GD project that is going to be washed, mangled, etc.....)


Dreamweaver, what is BSJ?


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

It is so wonderful to meet kindred spirits. 
I have to admit I do use some acrylics for knitting baby items as little ones tend to spit up and other yucky things (like we don't do any of those "things"!). People who don't knit tend to just put the clothes into the washer and dryer and that way your loving gift is not washed up (pun) before it is passed on to the next little one!


----------



## revspinnin54 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't have that problem with yarn,cause i really like to see how its going to work up, but my fabric is another story. I absolutely hate cutting up my "good: fabric. I buy walmart or thrift store fabric for most of my projects


----------



## davidssgal (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, I do that also. I think I pay more for the good stuff, so I want to be more conservative with it.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

We have a couple in our condo who sit most of the day and into the evening in the common areas because it is heated and lighted by the association. They keep their condo set at 60 degrees in the winter and 85 in the summer. They do this in order that their children can keep their heat at 72 degrees year round. Guess who pays their utility bills. Their children haven't learned to be parents because they are still treated and act like dependent children. I keep myself comfortable on all levels as do my adult children. I take comments on the cost of their things just as that--conversation. I don't think I should be providing for the coming generations, nor do I think they should provide for me. Living within your means and saving for your future was the aim when rearing our children. I wish more seniors would live as well as their children. Some sacrifice to their own detriment.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Two quick stories that tell the way I see this topic:
#1. A lady was putting her clean sheets in her linen closet when her husband noticed the beautiful unused set of sheets that they had been given as a wedding gift over 20 years before. He asked about them and she said she was "saving them". "Saving them for your next husband?",he asked? Use the good sheets.

#2 There was a young girl that lived in a small town and every year the circus would come to town twice a year and she would get to go both times. One year her parents told her they were only going to be able to afford for her to go one time that year and she could pick which one. She picked the first time thinking that for the rest of the year she could relive the pleasure of that. By the time the circus came to town the second time their finances had improved and she was able to go to that one, too.

I've found that to always be the truth--take the pleasure while you can and who knows what tomorrow will bring. Maybe your tastes will even change. And they are always coming up with new yarns and fabrics so who knows what you'll enjoy later, go for the gusto!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, it is a habit from childhood perhaps. Keep the Sunday best? I wouldn't worry about it. When the right project comes along, you will know it. 
k


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

My net friend and I were talking about this today, but it was our closet and clothing we needed to get rid of or we would be hoarders. A room full of yarn wouldn't be that would it? I need to break out and get some better yarn .


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

I got the same habit from my mother as well. Guess a lot of us grew up in the same era. I kicked mine years ago and started taking out the tablecloths, napkins, crystal glasses etc. and used them, even for a casual dinner with friends. Why not create a pleasant atmosphere for those we care about. So, light the candles, take a bubble bath and enjoy while we still can.Who knows where we will be tomorrow.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

julietremain said:


> I agree with everyone who says use the good stuff....in every area of our lives...life is too short to behave otherwise.....I NEVER buy junk yarn....and every time someone says I look "dressed up" I have to question their sanity...I never "dress up" in the way they mean it....I "save" good things for every day in my life...I understand the Depression mindset...been there, done that....now we have grown up and moved on...I know for a fact that good yarn is sitting in my yarn shop at every price level...and can be had with some planning....
> julie


You said it all! I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a closet full also. Little by little it goes. Reading my calendar " Don't Sweat the Small Stuff," I am prompted to give a piece of clothing away when I purchase a new piece. Clutter causes stress. When it becomes clutter it is a problem. Neatly tucked away yarn shouldn't fit that category. 
K


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Reading this thread jolted me into making a resolution to use my good dishes more often. Wish I'd done that when I had family over for dinner this past weekend. 
I was born close to the end of the Depression and although I was too young to remember it, my mother certainly didn't. Her frugality genes still live in me. What am I saving this stuff for??
I think I should embroider a sampler saying: LIFE IS UNCERTAIN. EAT DESSERT FIRST.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

mysticsummer said:


> This conversation has convinced me to break out my lace weight alpaca yarn and start work on the wedding shawl I've been meaning to make for myself for a very long time. Thanks for the inspiration.


GOOD FOR YOU! YOU GO GIRL - - and ENJOY


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

Now fabric is a totally different story. My husband says I have more than the fabric store. What is the worst is when I do a project I can't find the perfect piece in my stash and have to buy more. We are way bad I am thinking.


----------



## Paula K (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep, one of life's great lessons. I myself have a shipping container (yep, that's 40 feet long) full of stuff my own mother 'saved' and now I get to deal with it! Alas, it was tripping on boxes of books that made her fall and break a hip. After that it was all downhill. At least in my house it would be boxes of yarn! I buy from Knitpicks.com because the yarn is so reasonable. I was lucky to be able to buy enough for several projects at a time so shipping was free. that puts the price in the realm of possibility. Love all the great comments on this forum; very helpful and useful. Happy Knitting!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: I like that quote!!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Your comments remind me of something. Do you remember when some people never took the plastic covers off lamp shades to keep them clean? It was as if they were keeping them clean for the next owner, if any, of the lamps.


That's so funny...and true! My mom always did that when I was little (a l-o-n-g time ago). Thanks for the fun memory.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Your comments remind me of something. Do you remember when some people never took the plastic covers off lamp shades to keep them clean? It was as if they were keeping them clean for the next owner, if any, of the lamps.


My mother still does that. My electrician husband explained to her that it creates a fire hazard...Her reply...God will take care of me.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Ha, this thread reminded me of my mother, too! She had all these beautiful nightgowns that she had never worn. When I asked her about them, she told me they were if she had to go to the hospital :shock:
> 
> I told her she needed to enjoy them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Isn't it funny how most of us are thinking of our moms? Not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

That "saving the yarn" falls into the same category as "saving the good china" or "saving the antique china serving pieces" doesn't it? I am soooo guilty! I have been giving the antique china rose platters to my daughter who entertains a lot and will USE them...rather than wait until she is my age and will "save" them. I do have a lot of "saved" yarn...by the time I get it all used I will have forgotten what to do with it. Good luck to us all! Paunie


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Peachy, I needed that. My Mom saved the good dishes, silverware, tablecloths, her jewelry, etc. for that special day...usually holidays or Sunday. But really...there's not enough of those, so use everything up, including your money. Can't take anything with you anyway. So enjoy everyone!!!


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

My problem is I can't decide WHAT to do with the good stuff...I have some silk yarns, boucles, eyelash, mohair....
And the Fabric Expo in Atlanta is coming up, March 8-10th!! That's where I got the silk yarn last year, so of course I'll be looking. Despite the guilt, I'll also be buying.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Ginnybee1 said:


> My problem is that I feel I have to "use up" all the accumulated yarn before I allow myself to buy new. This is another one of those "my mother always" things.


This is making me sad. I wish all my kids had seen the teacloth of very fine crochet lace that was made by my grandmother, that we'd worn out those cute books they brought home from school, and the photos too rather than hving them stored away. We could have bought ready made clothing for what I spent on bargain fabrics trying to be thrifty, but ending up with boxes and boxes of fabrics. There is such a pattern of buying poor quality things, or not getting anything unless absolutely needed. It was 21 years before we bought our first couch. Most of my yarn was from garage sales. I have donated what I haven't used and started getting quality fibers. There is nothing wrong with a good acrylic for the right project, but WHY SPEND ALL THAT TIME MAKING SOMETHING OF LITTLE WORTH BECAUSE YOU STARTED WITH CHEAP FIBERS.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mothers born during the depression or shortly thereafter and lived during WWII, taught us to be hoarders, I think. Now for those in KP that have mothers born AFTER WWII, did she teach you the same thing?


----------



## Paula K (Nov 14, 2011)

Under NO circumstances STOP buying yarn! Gosh, this is taking a scary turn! new stuff comes out all the time! use the 'thrift store' rule: if you don't get it when you see it, it'll be gone the next time you go back. Shudder!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I tend to do the same thing but not so much with yarn. With me I had the hots for some new sweater's at Christmas Time. I 
I bought seven of them. Wanted them for when I go out to eat, etc. I've only worn a few of them and now I'm right back to not using them because I'm waitng for a special reason to wear them. I'm a sewer and do the same thing buying fabric. Gotta have it. Bring it home and add to my stash and forget I bought it. We are women - we are supposed to be quirky ?
If it give you more pleasure in your stash then keep it there!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

You got that right.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you ever get the eerie feeling that you're saving the "good" stuff and the nice jewelry for DH's next wife?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Go for it and use it up.... you bought it why shouldn't u be the one to enjoy it?


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I am here laughing at what I am reading.I bought new lamps a few years ago.My daughter said mom,can I take the plastic of them .I said no,with your own you can .Dont touch mine.It keeps them clean,but the dust on the plastic is on real.So I finally took it off lol(she will be so proud of me) lol.I also have good yarn for some things. I have so much yarn .Closet full,hope chess full,plus on top of the chess.In bags. I live on the computer,so no knitting gets done or little.I am in a mad rush when I need to knit something. I can laugh at myself.But I have to have the new yarn out lol.Well every day I am going to start knitting. ,but I will this week,lol. My new crystals glasses ,I was using,but my husband broke so many.Which he said he bought.No,lol they were mine before I met him. I said I have a video of my stash before we got together lol.Isnt that something, lolSo all my crystal is put away ,plus good dishes. I wounder what for.lol Dor


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

learned a long time ago to save nothing for a special time. Today is a special time. I'm breathing. That's pretty special.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

No doubt about it - you do that for the same reason I use only Red Heart Yarns because other yarns are too expensive for me to mess-up on and, actually, I detest the outrageous prices on many yarns. Red Heart has served me well for many, many, many years. 

Gandy


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Do you ever get the eerie feeling that you're saving the "good" stuff and the nice jewelry for DH's next wife?


What a horrible thought! :shock:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Do you ever get the eerie feeling that you're saving the "good" stuff and the nice jewelry for DH's next wife?


LOL ... not me! Got rid of the husband ... I decided I didn't need to keep him! :mrgreen:


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

tjay said:


> learned a long time ago to save nothing for a special time. Today is a special time. I'm breathing. That's pretty special.


:thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My sentiments exactly. I intend to tell St Peter It was a great ride! Edith M


peachy51 said:


> Ha, this thread reminded me of my mother, too! She had all these beautiful nightgowns that she had never worn. When I asked her about them, she told me they were if she had to go to the hospital :shock:
> 
> I told her she needed to enjoy them.
> 
> ...


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> BubbyIssaquah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ever get the eerie feeling that you're saving the "good" stuff and the nice jewelry for DH's next wife?
> ...


Me, too! I canned the husband, and I kept our son and every single knitting-related item I had. Now I'm completely happy!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i think many of us do it. for me, I do a lot of charity knitting and buy stuff on sale. However, I realized i had more than enough, so quit buying until i use some of it up. also, i get ambitious and think i can do more than i can!


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

My parents where young during the second World War, they got married and the tender ages of 16 and 19. They where together just shy of 50 years when my mother passed away 21 years ago, and my dad passed 11 years ago. When we where going thur all of there belongings my mom had saved so many things it was truly sad that she never used them. She had told us the same about my grandparents doing the same, and it just continued on. I have fine china and silver, and I do use it for any occasion that comes my way. My dining room furniture was my parents but I have a large country kitchen and I use it ever day. My dad when he would visit,ask why dont you have the protecters and the tablecloths on here, your mother always kept it covered, I like to see the wood.Yes I am very careful not to put anything on the table that would mare it, and I use my linens that where handed down to me. But there are some things that I only use for that special occasion. I think that they just mean so much to us that we dont want anything to happen to them. You just must decide what you will use and what you want to save. And with my quilting, I like the others have some very beautiful designer pieces that I do save for that special project, dont know why, and the same with yarn. When we go on vacation my DH always takes me to a yarn shop and tells me to buy whatever I want, to make something for myself. But I still have it packed away, for something. Always think that I might make something for one of my grown daughters with it. I think as woman, mothers, daughters we are taught to always think of other, its just a natural thing. We are always on the bottom of the list. I am 61 and we had to work to make things do and last. And we still feel at times (the woman I mean) that we still must do that. My DH is always asking me why am I saving this or that, just use it up we can always get it replaced. I am trying to do so, and I do use yarn from Walmart or JoAnns, and there is alot of very nice yarn out there, but I also go to my LYS for yarn there too. I just feel its a matter of what are you making and for who. My aunt is 80 years old and will tell me just like everyone is saying, I have clothes in my closet Rena that still have tags on them, and shoes that I am saving for something special. She will not use her good linens or china, and I tell her to use it. Nope! She just will not. I am trying not to be like that, but it is very hard, and I think that our generation does save and cherish many things that we have, but the younger ones, are a throw away generation and that is a big change on how they will look at what we have saved. I know that my 3 daughters dont want my china or silver, or any of my crafts, they dont do any of that....so I dont really have any one to pass this onto. So I do have to use more of it up, I will make that pact with any of you that willjoin us in it. I think that we need to start to think of ourselves once in a while and not always be putting someone first and never ourself. Thank you ladies for allowing me to go on, its wonderful to have this site to share and talk with others that feel the same as you do.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

When I started knitting again, I bought the cheaper stuff, and found I did not like the feel of it, so now only buy softer feeling yarn. And I have way to much stash.
Happy Knitting


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


I have the same problem unless I buy nice yarn for a project. I had one fab hank of wool for 28 years until I gave it to a dear old friend who used it! It was handspun wool with a lot of character. Somehow it was easier to give it to the perfect person who would love it than use it myself.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

We were all taught to waste not want not. Its hard to use expensive yarn for just anything. Sometimes-you just have to jump and use it-before you think about it.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

tjay said:


> learned a long time ago to save nothing for a special time. Today is a special time. I'm breathing. That's pretty special.


AMEN & AMEN to that!

:-D


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Bless your heart. Offer free lessons in knitting, crocheting and I bet you would find that special someone to leave your stash to! We need to keep teaching others this lovely craft-so it doesnt die out. I make things now to enter them at the fairs. Its fun to enter them and maybe win a ribbon. It has helped me to make things for myself. I won a second place ribbon for a sweater I made my daughter. It was fun.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I absolutely do that After 6 years I'm finally using an expensive alpaca yarn that I bought 10 skeins of.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Rena 2 said:


> My parents where young during the second World War, they got married and the tender ages of 16 and 19. They where together just shy of 50 years when my mother passed away 21 years ago, and my dad passed 11 years ago. When we where going thur all of there belongings my mom had saved so many things it was truly sad that she never used them. She had told us the same about my grandparents doing the same, and it just continued on. I have fine china and silver, and I do use it for any occasion that comes my way. My dining room furniture was my parents but I have a large country kitchen and I use it ever day. My dad when he would visit,ask why dont you have the protecters and the tablecloths on here, your mother always kept it covered, I like to see the wood.Yes I am very careful not to put anything on the table that would mare it, and I use my linens that where handed down to me. But there are some things that I only use for that special occasion. I think that they just mean so much to us that we dont want anything to happen to them. You just must decide what you will use and what you want to save. And with my quilting, I like the others have some very beautiful designer pieces that I do save for that special project, dont know why, and the same with yarn. When we go on vacation my DH always takes me to a yarn shop and tells me to buy whatever I want, to make something for myself. But I still have it packed away, for something. Always think that I might make something for one of my grown daughters with it. I think as woman, mothers, daughters we are taught to always think of other, its just a natural thing. We are always on the bottom of the list. I am 61 and we had to work to make things do and last. And we still feel at times (the woman I mean) that we still must do that. My DH is always asking me why am I saving this or that, just use it up we can always get it replaced. I am trying to do so, and I do use yarn from Walmart or JoAnns, and there is alot of very nice yarn out there, but I also go to my LYS for yarn there too. I just feel its a matter of what are you making and for who. My aunt is 80 years old and will tell me just like everyone is saying, I have clothes in my closet Rena that still have tags on them, and shoes that I am saving for something special. She will not use her good linens or china, and I tell her to use it. Nope! She just will not. I am trying not to be like that, but it is very hard, and I think that our generation does save and cherish many things that we have, but the younger ones, are a throw away generation and that is a big change on how they will look at what we have saved. I know that my 3 daughters dont want my china or silver, or any of my crafts, they dont do any of that....so I dont really have any one to pass this onto. So I do have to use more of it up, I will make that pact with any of you that willjoin us in it. I think that we need to start to think of ourselves once in a while and not always be putting someone first and never ourself. Thank you ladies for allowing me to go on, its wonderful to have this site to share and talk with others that feel the same as you do.


Yes, it is very difficult to make something for myself. You're so right about the "throw away" generation. My son is 22, and he's an anti-hoarder. He tosses anything without really thinking about it. I grab so many of the things he'd get rid of so I'll be able to give them back to him when he's older. I found a book the other day. It was a book we'd read together every night when he was very little. He immediately remembered the wonderful memories of the two of us sitting on his bed reading together. So the feelings are there; they just don't think before they toss.

I loved reading your post. Don't apologize for writing what you think is too much. It's so much easier to kind of "know" someone when they write more. Basically, I agree with every single thing you said, and I wanted to let you know.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

When we were first married and had our first apartment I told my husband I needed to buy some oil cloth fot the kitchen table. He was surprised and wanted to know what happened to the beautiful table clothes and napkins we got as wedding presents. I told him they were for when we had company. "Company is more important than family?" he asked, looking astonished. Since that day I have used only the good stuff. Not always the most expensive, but what we could afford. Our children learned to respect what we had and company was always comfortable enough to come again. Edith M


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

bless your. I never knew that my mother and father had real CI a and good silver until they died and I unwrapped it from its original casings.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Bless your heart. Offer free lessons in knitting, crocheting and I bet you would find that special someone to leave your stash to! We need to keep teaching others this lovely craft-so it doesnt die out. I make things now to enter them at the fairs. Its fun to enter them and maybe win a ribbon. It has helped me to make things for myself. I won a second place ribbon for a sweater I made my daughter. It was fun.


How wonderful. Congratulations! I hope you feel a great sense of pride. You absolutely should. :thumbup:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. It was fun!!!


----------



## priscillaphillips (Aug 19, 2011)

you and your knitting are worth the good stuff in yarn go buy some cashmere or art yarn w/ beads and knit away because you are worth it...give the other stuff to charity !


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Funny I am a little of both, a saver for a spec. occasiomn and a user. Dishes etc. use all the time, even if it is just the hubby and me on a spec. day. The yarn and clothes I mostly go cheap and save the good stuff for later and then it doesn't wear out. It is definately the generation.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

priscillaphillips said:


> you and your knitting are worth the good stuff in yarn go buy some cashmere or art yarn w/ beads and knit away because you are worth it...give the other stuff to charity !


:thumbup:


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

This is why I love you people so much...after reading all of these comments I am now changing my life! I have done this same thing all my life so now is the time to change. Helps me to know that I have not been alone in this.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Colleen, the picture of your " Troll " is precious.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Urith said:


> Mary Su 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I got that bad habit from my Mom. She always kept 'the good stuff' for later. Since she passed away 2 years ago, I've been trying to break myself of that 'habit', especially since I have no one to leave it to.
> ...


AMEN!!!


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I am the opposite I let the cheap yarn sit. I love the beautiful yarns. If I am spending the hours knitting I want a nice garment when finished.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes! I also have clothes I haven't worn and china I bought in 1963 (before I was married) that I haven't used. It's crazy....but I can't seem to help it.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Rena2....love what you wrote....give yourself permission to use beautiful yarns that let the creative you have the pleasure of working with.....and creating with....creating is as essential as breathing...
julie


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't it amazing that there are so many guilty knitters out there who do exactly what you are doing I decided to use it or lose it, but only on things that I know will be appreciated by adults. My younger grandchildren are not going to get a hat or scarf made from the "good stuff" as they will wear it now while their friends are into something, then tomorrow comes, and it is passe. I use the less expensive stuff to make them afghans, hats, scarves, mittens, and I enjoy the good stuff. Go for it and enjoy the feel of the so called "good stuff"


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just been to Joann's this am. Were getting a new one here soon but now
our old one has nothing, just the leftovers. I walked out of there with nothing.
So went to Michaels instead. Oh, well......


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Yesterday is history.
Tomorrow is a mystery.
Today is a gift.
That's why we call it the present.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> Yesterday is history.
> Tomorrow is a mystery.
> Today is a gift.
> That's why we call it the present.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

...at 67, I'm trying to change my thinking too!  Isn't easy to change....

My dad is 93......hummmmm.....I need to begin living!!! Use that good yarn!


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

Neither of my children want anything of previous generations so that means my grandmother's silverware will either go to the dump, the sale, or maybe my granddaughter will want it. I am not a hoarder, but the things I got from my grandmother and her mom are valuable to me.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

tjay said:


> Neither of my children want anything of previous generations so that means my grandmother's silverware will either go to the dump, the sale, or maybe my granddaughter will want it. I am not a hoarder, but the things I got from my grandmother and her mom are valuable to me.


That's the one thing about the "Hoarding" shows that bugs the heck out of me: they want the person to give up things from their parents or grandparents that have wonderful memories and that are irreplaceable. I lost my dad a while ago, and my mom was encouraged to get rid of ALL of his things because she was suffering so badly. When I found out, it broke my heart (and still does) that now there's absolutely nothing related to my dad. Now my mom is sadder than ever that she did it.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


From the responses you've gotten, I think it's safe to say that, yes, people beside you do that!!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I just knit a hat with some alpaca yarn that was about $18 per skein (small skein) about 10 years ago. It was so soft and so beautiful. I finally made the hat for my sister, who also gave the yarn. I have some other unbelievable stuff in my stash and I dunno what I'm saving it for. My son brought me wool from Iceland when he was in the Air Force in the '90's--I made him slippers with it this Christmas. He did not remember getting it for me. Why do we do that?


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

linslittlegirl said:


> tjay said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of my children want anything of previous generations so that means my grandmother's silverware will either go to the dump, the sale, or maybe my granddaughter will want it. I am not a hoarder, but the things I got from my grandmother and her mom are valuable to me.
> ...


I had the same thing happen when my mum passed away, my dad "with other people's help" got rid of everything my mum left behind. there is nothing I can pass on to my kids from her. So irresponsible. Just put the stuff away until you are ready to make a decision, sigh....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

linslittlegirl said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.
> ...


I believe you are right! And I cannot tell ya'll how much all of your responses have helped me. Talk about therapy! I feel like I've had a 'breakthrough'.

HollyvonHelms, today I'm going to do what you said: drag out all my yarn, REorganize, and designate for a particular project.

Kac47874 - I like your new take on the old adage.

Coleen, thank you for reminding me of my mission statement.

So many of you talked of your moms and their saving stuff for special occasions, and that it may have originated with the deprivation of living through the depression years.

I am really feeling enlightened and I am going to make a change.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am 60 years old. I bought my mom a snowman candle when I was 10. When she died, she still had it and it had never been burned. I had been after her for years to burn the candle and she never would. Now I have the candle and I finally burned it. I almost felt bad. Didn't seem right to burn it when she had saved it for so many years.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are talking about me. Lately I have been watching shows about hoarders. Save for what? Maybe someday you can use it.... I am trying to change. Enjoy now!!!


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I received a set of matching china, crystal & silver as a wedding gift. 30 years laters when I moved and unpacked it again, I decided it had been stored away long enough. I used it all and had many years of pleasure from it. The silver is all that is left, but I can honestly say I have no regrets. The pleasure I have had is immeasurable. I will pass it to my son or daughter and pray that they do the same thing. My son died a few years ago, and I learned my lesson that we are not promised tomorrow, so enjoy today. Using that "special" yarn is in the same category as using my gorgeous silver. Don't waint for a special occation for that special yarn, create an ocassion by using that special yarn.


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know I do it and REALLY - we are just crazy. Find a pattern you like FOR YOUSELF and USE it !!! I guess we feel like it should be for something special - but you are special soooooo...... Have-had-it.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> linslittlegirl said:
> 
> 
> > tjay said:
> ...


Yes, it's so sad. I'm sorry that happened to you, too. "Other people" are those who convinced my mom to get rid of everything. Irresponsible is the perfect word. I agree: sigh....


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

I've long ago decided that whatever is left, should my husband go first, I'm hanging onto it until it's the right time for ME. Phooey on everyone else's ideas. Sleeping on his pillow will be one of the first things I do, and wearing some of his old, worn-out shirts that are MY favorites will stay here. I don't let people talk me into things anymore.  Time for me boogie for today. I've enjoyed everyone's discussions


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Not about yarn per se, but about using the fine things that we have. I have fine china and silverware from our wedding almost 60 years ago, but the china was made before the days of dishwasher-proof gold rims. I just don't have the energy to hand wash everything before I use it and then after dinner. My kids don't want it; I have 6 granddaughters and I doubt that any of them will want to deal with it. So we older folks have lovely things in our homes, but no takers! I have the feeling that much of the beautiful fine yarn that was put away for making something special some day sort of never got used..hand wash, delicate, etc. This is the age of machine wash and dry.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

tjay said:


> I've long ago decided that whatever is left, should my husband go first, I'm hanging onto it until it's the right time for ME. Phooey on everyone else's ideas. Sleeping on his pillow will be one of the first things I do, and wearing some of his old, worn-out shirts that are MY favorites will stay here. I don't let people talk me into things anymore.  Time for me boogie for today. I've enjoyed everyone's discussions


You've just made my heart happy. What a wonderful outlook you have. Happy boogying!


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

I have learnt this hard lesson over the last few years. Due to illness I have lost a lot of weight and gone down several dress sizes. I ended up giving away several bin bags full of clothes and shoes (it didn't even occur to me that I would go back down to the shoe size I used to be!) many of which still had the tags on and others had hardly, or never, been worn. I had wasted a lot of money on 'good' clothes that I never got to enjoy and then had to buy more as I went down in size. I promised myself I would never have that amount of clothes again and I would wear the ones I have got, not leave them hanging unused. On the rare occasions I need something extra special I can go out and buy it at that time. No longer having any larger clothes is also an additional incentive to maintain my new weight.

I now apply the 'use it up' philosophy to the household in general. We are using up all the extra cleaning materials, bedding, towels, toiletries, crockery, etc, etc, that have accumulated and only buy more when we actually need them.

Now if only I could extend that determination to my yarn, bead, fabric, papercraft and tapestry stashes............


----------



## gael1940 (Jun 8, 2011)

i did that and eventually used 4 yarns from 4 different trips which all turned out to be in the same color range to knit a wonderful warm hat for a dear friend who said she had never had a hat that was warm, not too tight and not itchy all at the same time. That was an AH HA moment! and all i was trying to do was use up those odd balls!!


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

It seems it's always easier for me to knit for others than for myself...however, to correct that statement, I must tell you that I have knitted myself 4 pair of socks with pair 5 on my needles.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I am the same way. Saving the best for that special project that I never got around to. Then something happened that changed my perspective on things - my husband of 30 years decided he wanted a different lifestyle without me. My children were grown. It was just me...and I started that special project that was just for me. I bought more quality and less quantity. I was looking for not necessarily the best, but I looked beyond the cheap inexpensive and found what I liked and wanted. In a new husband also. Not saying it was me alone, God was in control, but use the good china, use the good yarn, uncover those lamp shades, you are on this earth but once, so enjoy it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sandyann,
You're an inspiration! I'm so glad you got what you liked and wanted! I'm sure you deserved it!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still a beginner but learning fast. So I've already used up some of my better stash (left over from crochet projects planned but never made). I've only made scarves and hats but they are very soft and I love wearing them. As long as you have the ability, use the good stuff. You can't take it with you!


----------



## Nan5 (Jun 15, 2011)

The same 'reasoning' happens to oldies in all countries, I guess- regarding keeping nighties 'just in case I need to go to Hospital'.
Pathetic, aren't we? I too am a gatherer of wools. Just cannot resist them, so much so I have forbidden myself to go to a particular Store which has aisle after aisle of yarns. Pure Heaven. I ooh and aah myself at every ball :lol: 
Have been trying to whittle down my stash (as an achievement) before my husband goes completely mental. He is so organised and I amfreelance, I guess.
Power to the hoarders!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Nan5 said:


> The same 'reasoning' happens to oldies in all countries, I guess- regarding keeping nighties 'just in case I need to go to Hospital'.
> Pathetic, aren't we? I too am a gatherer of wools. Just cannot resist them, so much so I have forbidden myself to go to a particular Store which has aisle after aisle of yarns. Pure Heaven. I ooh and aah myself at every ball :lol:
> Have been trying to whittle down my stash (as an achievement) before my husband goes completely mental. He is so organised and I amfreelance, I guess.
> Power to the hoarders!


:thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

About "taking it with you"

A very rich man died and had 2 large suitcases holding all of his gold with him when he knocked on Heaven's gates. Jesus answered the knock and said you can come in but you must leave your earthly possessions here, you cannot take them in with you. The man was very distressed and insisted that Jesus let him take his suitcases into Heaven with him. After a bit of thought, Jesus said, "Let me see what you've got in there that's so important to you." The man opened the cases and Jesus peered in. 

Joyfully, he picked up a handful of the gold and exclaimed, "Oh! You brought pavement!"


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

When my mother died, there were many things in her drawer like those others of you have described. One that almost brought me to tears was a beautiful pale peach silk slip with handmade ecru lace. It was part of her trousseau. She never wore it once. She died at 86. The days are long past when I could get into it even if you coated me with butter, and I don't think anyone will know the pure luxury of wearing this beautiful garment. So, so sad. I am trying to do better.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for your mom, she taught you well. I'm up to my eyeballs in unused craft supplies.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have loved reading everyone's response to this subject. I can't add anything to it; it all resonates positive thinking on our part. Positive thinking about enjoying the things we have, regardless how cheap or expensive. Hear!hear!
Donna K


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

But for me, sometimes only a Hershey bar will do. Guess I'm strange that way.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

headlemk said:


> About "taking it with you"
> 
> A very rich man died and had 2 large suitcases holding all of his gold with him when he knocked on Heaven's gates. Jesus answered the knock and said you can come in but you must leave your earthly possessions here, you cannot take them in with you. The man was very distressed and insisted that Jesus let him take his suitcases into Heaven with him. After a bit of thought, Jesus said, "Let me see what you've got in there that's so important to you." The man opened the cases and Jesus peered in.
> This is sooo good!! Love it
> ...


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I am here reading all your notes,its nice to read. When I was raising my children,,they had school clothes,church clothes and play clothes. Just like I was raised. But my children ,never raised theres the same.there clothes is used all the time. Kids have more clothes today.I have more clothes too,Sometimes to much. The value isnt the same.I like most ,buy what we want.We buy and leave are good jewery,clothes,towels,etc,for our kids to use.Which they dont have much value at all.whoes right and whoes wrong.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I think saving something of sentimental value that reminds you of a loved one is understandable and can be comforting. I have a sugar bowl that belonged to my grandmother. She gave it to me when I first moved out on my own at 18. I'm 56 now and I've had it on my table every day, everyplace I've lived since then. The lid has cracked and been glued twice, it's chipped and the little spoon that came with it was long ago appropriated by a little pair of hands. It reminds me of her and that she was the only grown up in the family who wasn't angry at me for getting my own place. When the sugar bowl breaks, as it inevitably will, I'll still have the memories. You don't need stuff to have memories. Now yarn...That's different! Knit it up! Enjoy it! If you don't like it, give it away or join one of the swaps here on KP. Don't turn your hobby into a burden.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pocohantas, I am the very same way. I have all this beautiful, expensive yarn but find myself knitting with what I buy at Walmart, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby. It's like in my mind I am thinking someday I may not be able to afford nice yarn and need to save the good stuff for later. LOL. I just don't want to ever be featured on the "Hoarders" show! ;-)


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Mary Ruth...now you've opened Pandora's Box. At the mere prospect of chocolate I'd sell my Lenox china for a couple of cases of good rich chocolate! One of my four children does not care for chocolate, which leads me to believe that she was switched at birth. She's 58 now, so it's probably too late to take her back to the hospital for my genetic child, one who salivates at looking at an ad for a candy bar. Now I probably won't sleep tonight; I have no chocolate in the house and it's raining and I won't go out just for this...but it's tempting.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

LOL!

A very rich man died and had 2 large suitcases holding all of his gold with him when he knocked on Heaven's gates. Jesus answered the knock and said you can come in but you must leave your earthly possessions here, you cannot take them in with you. The man was very distressed and insisted that Jesus let him take his suitcases into Heaven with him. After a bit of thought, Jesus said, "Let me see what you've got in there that's so important to you." The man opened the cases and Jesus peered in.

Joyfully, he picked up a handful of the gold and exclaimed, "Oh! You brought pavement!"[/quote]


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I do exactly that - but I'm getting better at using the 'good' yarns. One thing I've been doing is buying the yarn a pattern calls for and then starting knitting immediately. I'm getting to the point where I might get all the really cheap acrylic yarns out and donate them. 

I really love ArtYarns and Iris Schreier's patterns and pattern books. She sometimes has KALs and if I can afford the ArtYarn called for I will order it. It makes such a difference working with good quality yarn.
AnnB


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I am conflicted right now on this subject about spinning wheels..if I were to buy one..should I go for one that is really nice ( and a lot of $)..that I will never out grow...or....buy the least expensive and end up dissatisfied? then again perhaps I will only spin for a short while and move on..and it will just sit there ( like the last time I had spinning wheels..but it was years ago without a teacher)...I am thinking...


----------



## annie573 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes but that is part of being spical in knitting


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm guilty of saving lots of things for "good", clothes, jewelry. But i only buy the best yarn so that the time and effort i put into knitting is not wasted on inferior yarn. I treated myself to askein of silk glitter yarn for $50 and will make a cowl for myself. I tried to talk my banker into a whole sweater, but at that price, no can do. But would rather have that spectacular cowl than a sweater of cheap yarn for less. If all i can afford is $5 yarn, i will use it over $2 yarn. That's just me. quote=Pocahontas]Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.[/quote]


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My father and grandparents died when I was 6-7 years old. Fortunately, my Mom kept a lot their things, as she knew my brother and I wouldn't have many memories, only things.Thanks, Mom!


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just waaay too funny. Love love love the little troll. :}


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

My son-in-law travels weekly on business trips. He stays in very nice hotels. He provides me with the shampoos, lotions and the lemon verbina soap that the ladies at the shelter I volunteer at just love. He told me that the hotels throw everything out of the bathroom everyday even if it is not used. He sometimes even mails them to me if he doesn't have room in his luggage. Such a small thing can bring so much to someone who has suffered abuse. Guess I have the easy part in this situation. Dropping off a box and seeing the smiles. I have also left needles, crochet hooks and yarn at the shelter, but I don't have enough to keep them stocked. The ladies usually take the supplies with them when they get situated. Volunteering at a shelter is an eye opening as well as heart opening experience. Makes me think twice before I complain about something, and it has taught me to appreciate the little things in life.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Kudos to you for your volunteer work. It is true, the little things are often the best, and what we remember later in life. And kudos to you SIL too!


tootsie001 said:


> My son-in-law travels weekly on business trips. He stays in very nice hotels. He provides me with the shampoos, lotions and the lemon verbina soap that the ladies at the shelter I volunteer at just love. He told me that the hotels throw everything out of the bathroom everyday even if it is not used. He sometimes even mails them to me if he doesn't have room in his luggage. Such a small thing can bring so much to someone who has suffered abuse. Guess I have the easy part in this situation. Dropping off a box and seeing the smiles. I have also left needles, crochet hooks and yarn at the shelter, but I don't have enough to keep them stocked. The ladies usually take the supplies with them when they get situated. Volunteering at a shelter is an eye opening as well as heart opening experience. Makes me think twice before I complain about something, and it has taught me to appreciate the little things in life.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

One consideration for those luscious skeins we all have that are "too good" to use or too few for a project is to make a sampler sweater for oneself. Use a cuff to cuff pattern, find a stitch dictionary and work one stitch with one yarn, next stitch with the next yarn, in panels. You get to use those wonderful things and learn new stitches and show off your exptertise. I've done this and had a wonderful time and a tremendous learning experience.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

What a good idea! Gaynell


mousepotato said:


> One consideration for those luscious skeins we all have that are "too good" to use or too few for a project is to make a sampler sweater for oneself. Use a cuff to cuff pattern, find a stitch dictionary and work one stitch with one yarn, next stitch with the next yarn, in panels. You get to use those wonderful things and learn new stitches and show off your exptertise. I've done this and had a wonderful time and a tremendous learning experience.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

I do the same thing, in fact, I used to buy a lot of mill ends in acrylic while all along "the good stuff" was just sitting in my stash. Now that I am much more than Social Security eligible, and having some trouble with my hands, I'm definitely working more with good yarn and making more complicated things out of it. 

My knitting philosophy has always been that I don't knit junk, but that there is a definite place for "junk knitting". I define this as something not meant to last a long time, or something made to try out a current trend. Not that those things are not made carefully and up to the best standards, but they are fine knit out of acrylic and in many cases better that way. The "good stuff" is for fine, lasting knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> gmcmullen said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's how we become hoarders, but not using what we buy. I'm also a shoe horder. . . can't pass up a great shoe sale.
> ...


 My first MIL, a wonderful woman, almost NEVER USED HER REAL CHINA. The family ate every day off "dime store" dishes. When I used the china I had received as a wedding present, my husband was aghast! 
My Mom "saved" Grannie's "good" china. When Mom died, the whole set disappeared. No one had ever been allowed to use it like my Grannie had every Sunday.
An orthopedist told me that I should buy the very best shoes I could find for my kids' everyday shoes. "Save the cheap,'pretty' and 'nice' stuff for dress-up," he said. I did. My DD had cheap "patent leather" for dress-up, and the best shoes I could find for every day in a style she liked. I did the same for her brothers. They never developed foot problems like their friends did in later life.\
My motto has been: Buy the best U can afford and use it and care for it religiously. 
Works for me!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> One consideration for those luscious skeins we all have that are "too good" to use or too few for a project is to make a sampler sweater for oneself. Use a cuff to cuff pattern, find a stitch dictionary and work one stitch with one yarn, next stitch with the next yarn, in panels. You get to use those wonderful things and learn new stitches and show off your exptertise. I've done this and had a wonderful time and a tremendous learning experience.


Fabulous idea, I have a whole bag of off whites, creams what ever you wish to call the shades and have been saving them for just such a project.


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like me---good advice from everyone--let's hope that I heed that good advice!


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

well ladies I have cleaned the silver, and the cristal good dish are ready for supper. THANY YOU ALL.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

What a great idea! I haven't learned to make a sweater yet (starting a new class this week for that!) but I had thought of using leftover nice yarn to make a soft, luscious blanket. I'm sure this is not an original idea but as you say, I could use your method to learn new stitches and put the panels together. I'll do this as I get more and more nice leftovers. Thanks for the great idea!


mousepotato said:


> One consideration for those luscious skeins we all have that are "too good" to use or too few for a project is to make a sampler sweater for oneself. Use a cuff to cuff pattern, find a stitch dictionary and work one stitch with one yarn, next stitch with the next yarn, in panels. You get to use those wonderful things and learn new stitches and show off your exptertise. I've done this and had a wonderful time and a tremendous learning experience.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I love reading all your notes.We get to see a lot of us have things in common.I raised my children myself. it was rough,but as time went by it was ok. We were happy,not afraid any more.I worked 3 and sometimes 4 jobs.My children turned out ok.Thank God. I am 65 and still working.,only part time.I guess its time to retire ,soon.lol.
People say old woman knit. Foolish,my children and grandkids love me knitting them caps,carves ,mitts cowls etc.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

When I first started last year, I used to only buy the cheap yarn. Now I use any yarn, depending on the project. Sometimes, I may use the cheaper yarns to make something for the first time to see if I do a good job on it. Then knit the same thing in a more expensive yarn to give as a gift. I just want to knit or crochet all the time. I'm addicted now.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

P.S. I agree with those who say use the good stuff all the time. Life is too short to save it for "company." Treat your family like "company." Once in a while, I would send a note to school and pick the children up at lunch time and take them out to lunch. They still remember those times and talk about them with their children.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

So funny~


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry about the box! But chocolate is just so delectable! I can't get enough, which is too bad because I'm allergic to it. It's worth the pain, though! LOL


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Doris knitting in maine! I knit in maine too. If you like you could privately email me. Maybe we live close enough to have a knitting nite? Godbless


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

When my nieces were small, and were dining at my parents' home, Mom always served their milk or juice in her crystal juice glasses(no stems), and gave them tea in her best china tea-cups. She wanted them to know how special THEY were, to be allowed to use her "best" china and crystal.


gemk13 said:


> When I was in college my mother started giving me glasses for my crystal collection. Every birthday, Christmas, or any other gifting occasion she gave me part of the crystal pattern I had fallen in love with. When I graduated and got my first job, I couldn't afford to buy everything I needed to setup a home. I used the crystal goblets to drink milk and water, the wine glasses to drink oj, and the champagne glasses for ice cream or pudding dishes. It freaked out my aunts who said I should keep the crystal in the cupboard and buy some cheap glasses to use everyday. I learned that the crystal wasn't something I should avoid using. Now I am married many years and my daughter is now 30. When we have wine, we use my crystal. When we have a family dinner at the table, we use the crystal. My sister-in-law had a fit when I let her then 4 year old drink his milk from a crystal wine goblet. He was fine, she was a nervous wreck. He just moved out of his parents home and my brother informed me that he is looking for goblets to drink his milk. I also used to stash lots of yarn and never use it, but today money is tight and I only purchase yarn if I really need it for a project. Otherwise, I head for my stash and try to find something I can use. The only real problem I have is the leftovers that I keep to make afghans.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh dear, I belong to the post-war generation but that doesn't stop me saving uncreased good quality paper from Christmas and birthday presents to re-use. My parents went through WWII (after both having impoverished childhoods) and my Dad was a terrible hoarder who kept all sorts of things "in case", even though my Mum nagged him about it. After she died he got worse, kept empty bottles and jars and old newspapers. I had to recycle them with many trips to the tip after his death. Once I'd got his house sorted out enough to sell it, I started on my own and have periodic decluttering sessions. But what do I do with the box of my parents' letters to each other during the war when my Dad was on active service?

We've gone a long way from the original thread about keeping "good yarn" but it is nice sharing experiences!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Put clean sheets and blankets on the bed and stand the pillows up in her beautiful cases! Say, "Thanks, Mom!" and remember her goodness, her skill, her willingness to do all that work for her family.....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Marilyn 803---Put clean sheets and blankets on the bed and stand the pillows up in her beautiful cases! Say, "Thanks, Mom!" and remember her goodness, her skill, her willingness to do all that work for her family.....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Gurney said:


> Oh dear, I belong to the post-war generation but that doesn't stop me saving uncreased good quality paper from Christmas and birthday presents to re-use. My parents went through WWII (after both having impoverished childhoods) and my Dad was a terrible hoarder who kept all sorts of things "in case", even though my Mum nagged him about it. After she died he got worse, kept empty bottles and jars and old newspapers. I had to recycle them with many trips to the tip after his death. Once I'd got his house sorted out enough to sell it, I started on my own and have periodic decluttering sessions. But what do I do with the box of my parents' letters to each other during the war when my Dad was on active service?
> 
> We've gone a long way from the original thread about keeping "good yarn" but it is nice sharing experiences!


Before they start to disintegrate, please scan them and put them on a CD. Then have the originals stored in such a way as to preserve them. It may be expensive, but I think it might be a way to remember those "special people" and what they did to keep their relationship special when they were apart.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Ha, this thread reminded me of my mother, too! She had all these beautiful nightgowns that she had never worn. When I asked her about them, she told me they were if she had to go to the hospital :shock:
> 
> I told her she needed to enjoy them.
> 
> ...


My 99 year old friend who won't even consider wearing flannel nighties or pajamas. She only wears sexy silk nightgowns year"round and has several silk robes to wear with them on days she doesn't want to get dressed. She still drives to the library and the A&P a few times a week. She's sharp as a tack and plays bridge weekly. She looks like a million bucks thanks to never having smoked or drank liquor. However, she has her daily serving(s) of dark chocolate, ice cream and cookies. May we all age as gracefully. Maybe it starts with the silky nighties! Patricia


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Gurney said:


> Oh dear, I belong to the post-war generation but that doesn't stop me saving uncreased good quality paper from Christmas and birthday presents to re-use. My parents went through WWII (after both having impoverished childhoods) and my Dad was a terrible hoarder who kept all sorts of things "in case", even though my Mum nagged him about it. After she died he got worse, kept empty bottles and jars and old newspapers. I had to recycle them with many trips to the tip after his death. Once I'd got his house sorted out enough to sell it, I started on my own and have periodic decluttering sessions. But what do I do with the box of my parents' letters to each other during the war when my Dad was on active service?
> 
> We've gone a long way from the original thread about keeping "good yarn" but it is nice sharing experiences!


Get a lovely scrap book and put them in it. It's a wonderful, personal part of your history. A scrap book does not take up much space and is easy to revisit with a nice glass of wine in front of the fireplace when you want to relive the memories. My grandparents are gone now but I would love to have a memory like this to experience. You don't have to get fancy with it if you aren't a "scrapbooker". Just do what makes you feel good. Sometimes it is difficult to feel what others feel but these letters are a great window into how you came to be.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, Gurney! Keep those letters! Those aren't clutter. Old jars, newspapers, etc...OUT they go! Love letters are a keeper! Love for each other is one of the most precious gifts parents can give a child. Those letters are a reminder of that love. They're family heirlooms of the best kind.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I am also a hoarder but shoes are not something I have a great deal of variation since I wear a size 2 shoe and kids' shoes definitely don't have much in the way of comfort and that includes arch supports. I'm currently wearing tennis shoes w/lights which set the security alarms off at the airport so I never wore them again to fly in.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I am also a hoarder but shoes are not something I have a great of variation since I wear a size 2 shoe and kids' shoes definitely don't have much in the way of comfort and that includes arch supports. I'm currently wearing tennis shoes w/lights which set the security alarms off at the airport so I never wore them again to fly in.


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

For me its a matter of inspiration. One day you will see the perfect pattern for someone really special, who will know and appreciate the quality of the materials used and the effort put in to your creation.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep those letters. They are a part of your family history which you will never have again if they are lost or destroyed. Put them in a photo album, scrapbook whatever. They can be passed on to children or other family members. Perhaps some of the creative ladies on this site will have some better ideas for preserving them. Good luck.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And only use the good glasses and dishes for company and SAVE the good toiletries and soaps for SOMEDAY? Use it or lose it has a lot of truth to it. My SOMEDAY is here.... Drinks taste better in crystal and I like the smell of the good soaps. My problem with my "good" yarns is that I tend to buy a ball while on a trip, see something I just can't resist and then don't have enough to do a project. OR I buy enough for a specific project and then decide against that pattern.
> 
> Many of my onsies are in the same color family and I am thinking about an adult size BSJ for me. It is hard to part with those jewels, but I really enjoy the feel and am making a real effort to use them, NOT lose them!!! (Then again, I fit the yarn to the project and Simply Soft makes a much better baby or GD project that is going to be washed, mangled, etc.....)


Amen to that Dreamweaver.

We are always leaving it for the children who do not want them and have their own tastes. Use them I say. I worked hard to be able to purchase them so why should my "company" enjoy them more than me. Way to go.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


 Life IS a special occasion! (hallmark)

I love this, saw it on the hallmark bag.


----------



## Sellman (Oct 3, 2011)

No I do not do that. I use my good yarn many times more than the inexpensive. I am spoiled as I like the way it takes shape.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

tjay said:


> learned a long time ago to save nothing for a special time. Today is a special time. I'm breathing. That's pretty special.


Thank you! I have been reading this thread, off and on, all afternoon, and you prompted me to add my 2 cents.
I still have yards of Pendleton heavy wool for coats, from mhy mother who passed away in 1980, stashed in a cedar chest. 
Why is it still there? Because I don't have the skill to make a coat, and don't want to "ruin" it - like good yarn, or good dishes. I am working on this - since I inherited my MIL's wedding Wedgewood, I decided that a better choice was to pass it on, which I will do. My God-daughter's sister will get that, and my God-daughter is going to get my sterling flatware - solves the problem of not using the "good stuff". Step-daughter wants nothing that can't go in a dishwasher, same with her daughter, so things will go to other special people in our lives. I am wearing the good sweaters, and tossed some of the winter things that had pilled surfaces and replaced them. Goodwill will get quite a few bags of things this spring, as many as will fit in the car!
Yarn? I have been near several yarn stores since Sunday, and stayed away - am having surgery in the morning, not sure if it will come out as I hope it will, and if the results aren't good, I will be getting rid of a lot of things so DH isn't faced with that task. I don't think there will be a next wife (age and health considerations, but we never know, do we?), but if there is, I hope she likes to knit and do crewel and sew and garden. With luck and the prayers of many friends, maybe I will have enough time to wear the clothes, drink the wine, and use up the various stashes. That will take a LONG time (except for the chocolate, we all know it never lasts!). 
And you all just know, that if my outcome is what I am hoping for, I will stop at those yarn stores when I come back for my follow-up appointments. Gotta think positive! Besides, it will take me several years to make all the socks I have yarn for...


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Thinking of you tomorrow! My husband is having surgery, too. 
It is good to be positive! You will knit and knit and knit!

On another note....I sold my silver flatware and went to France and Italy. I have one son, and he is not married and would probably use it to dig holes or something. I bought him a very good hunting knife, and put the rest towards a very nice trip!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I estimate I have about 14 yrs. left, as females in my family usually live to 84 yrs. 

Better keep on knitting daily, and even then the stash yarn won't be used up.

But, oh the joy of shopping for all of it, the plans for it's use, the patterns collected, joy, joy, joy.

Passing on with the great sensations of touch, [email protected]!

Karen


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Just think positive and how many socks you'll be making starting this month. Put your cares and hopes in God's hands and trust that His will is what you are praying for. I'm not a religious freak but do know that prayer solves many problems somehow. My prayers are with you. Wishing you good health and happy knitting. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

TNKnitter said:


> Thinking of you tomorrow! My husband is having surgery, too.
> It is good to be positive! You will knit and knit and knit!
> 
> On another note....I sold my silver flatware and went to France and Italy. I have one son, and he is not married and would probably use it to dig holes or something. I bought him a very good hunting knife, and put the rest towards a very nice trip!


Now that's a good way to use your silverware that the kids really don't want to polish. Bet you have great memories of France and Italy. Happy knitting and good health. Patricia


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

BGL said:


> tjay said:
> 
> 
> > learned a long time ago to save nothing for a special time. Today is a special time. I'm breathing. That's pretty special.
> ...


Please get back with us and let us know how you are doing. It is my prayer that all will go well and that your recovery will be swift.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear you have to have surgery and about the possible outcome. I am praying for you today.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Am thinking of you this morning. Do let us know how you are doing. Prayers and hope.
Karen


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Prayers to BGL...


----------



## RustiW (Mar 23, 2011)

A friend told me that the "next wife" will cut your fabric, knit your good yarn for a dog bed and let her dog eat off your good china- so stop saving iy because YOU are worth the good stuff!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I decided to use some of my good yarn, and made myself a pair of fingerless gloves out of some yarn I picked up at the LYS. When my knitting friend picked them up to look at them last night, she said she really liked the way the yarn felt, and when I told her I paid $18 for a small skein (that's a lot for me) she looked at me like I was nuts. Oh well, I will enjoy the gloves!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wear those fingerless gloves with pride. Remember when ladies wore leather gloves and you felt so special when you put them on as you left the house? Good gloves (even fingerless) are a treat we deserve. And when we make them with good yarn, aha...it's a double treat. Too bad your friend doesn't appreciate your good taste. Patricia


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the hat-eating troll picture! 
I've started using the great stuff first, post pix on my facebook and my kids and friends call dibs on their favorites! So I know what to wrap for next Christmas presents, lol~


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Bless you dear!!! U are in my prayers as well as your family.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Enjoy the pleasure of using the yarn (and other items!) NOW. I'm learning to do that bit by bit. 

When my mom passed, there were things never used. sigh. I'm not saving my Good Stuff for my husband's 2nd wife  

Big Hugs!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Enjoy the pleasure of using the yarn (and other items!) NOW. I'm learning to do that bit by bit.
> 
> When my mom passed, there were things never used. sigh. I'm not saving my Good Stuff for my husband's 2nd wife
> 
> Big Hugs!


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

yes. The plastic covers on the sofas too. And you had to take your shoes off when you came into the house. I had a friend who had a white carpet. She lived in Fla. I visited so I took my sandles off. Her apt. was sooo clean. Those people are perfectionists. I think they are form the previous generation.
But I do save my good yarn for special projects. I did buy Zauberball - one 100gram ball to make a pair of socks $28 for the one ball. My very advanced knitter friend challenged me. She said that this yarn is the "Rage". All the sock knitters are using it. It was very misleading because it was dark maroon mixed with some hot pink, difficult to knit with as it was a dark color. She said I'd never get to finish the first year. I made the pair in 3 months, over the winter. Wore them once to show off. I think I made them 2 years ago. This winter was too warm. Last year they were too new. Anyway, I've spent $3.50 to $18 for a skein to make a pair of socks. I will spend as much as $8.50 a skein for yarn. I recently bought some yarn on line at KnitPUrl . Can't look at their site because they have gorgeous yarn and it's expensive. I did spend $100 once for a scarf kit with beads in the yarn. Very special lace like. I haven't finished it. I began the cast-on row & the second one.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- Try Cashmere yarn. Buffalo yarn at $46- $55 a skein to make a scarf or mobius or hat. Try KnitPurl.com or YarnMarket or Berrocco yarn/ Debbie Bliss/ Tahki/ Filatura di Crosa/ S. Charles/ Rowan/ DreamWeaver.com has a Dream Shawl that combines Debbie Bliss/Thaki/ Filatura di Crosa. Gorgeous.
Try Crystal Palace yarns/ hand painted 100% silk yarn for a lace scarf/ Mochi - Marino wool& nylon. 
I can recommend a few more sites but some of the yarns can be $36 a skein on KnitPurl. I can't open their site as the yarns are lucious and I'll spend too much.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi about the letters- If they aren't too personal donate them to the local war museum. If they are personal, put them in those plastic sleeves & give them to your children or grandchildren.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Two things I left out- I used to buy nice stationery & collected fountain pens. Never thought the computer would replace the stationery. Don't have anyone to write to with a good fountain pen. Also, people don't write to each other anymore. (That's the reason the US Post office is having financial problems.) My friends complained that the younger generation doesn't send thank you notes for wedding gifts. My friend spent a lot on her niece's wedding. She never got a thank you note. Another friend went to a wedding & gave $100 & didn't get a thank you note. I think it's their upbringing. ( Last year I gave $150 check to my high school girlfriend's daughter for her wedding & she did mail me a thank you note from Florida. But that is rare!)


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

That's because she treasured everything you gave her. Moms are like that . They love you. My mom rarely wore the Italian cameo earings I bought her. But I am glad she wore the crocheted hat I made her. She taught me how to crochet & knit. As children we sometimes take them for granted. When we finally do give them something, they value it like it's rare & don't use it. Maybe we have to give them lots of stuff while they are alive. My mom passed 23 years ago. Every year on her birthday I brought her a present from my trip abroad. She did wear the jewelry. But she lived through the Depression, so she saved the good China & the silverware. I am thinking of selling them as I don't have any kids.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Except in Brooklyn NY. My oil heat is at the ceiling of $4.30 a gallon for this year. I have a 275 gallon tank. My first 3 fill ups totalled $1,600 this winter. I now have about 220 gallons left until the end of March when the heating season ends. I am hoping that I don't have to fill up. Each fill up is about $580. AND I keep my thermostat at 63 1/2 . This winter NYC was a warm winter, snowed once. The heat goes on & off when it gets cold. In May I have to get another fill up because I get hot water off the boiler/ furnace. I was told last year that my $2,200 oil bill was the lowest bill of all their customers. I must be frugal. Last March I lost my full time job. So I knit while wearing a sweatshirt & sweater with those gloves that don't have fingers past the knuckles.I have a down 550 blanket that's very warm. In the summer I only put the air conditioner on at night when I am home. I keep it at 74F-76F. But I heard that in Florida it's damp & humid & they don't have central heating. Their heat comes through the airconditioner or blowers. But sitting in the "common room to save" is ridiculous. You do need to enjoy life. I have a friend who goes to the movies during the summer, during the day because it's air conditioned. Told her she's crazy.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would only knit adult things with the good yarn as children outgrow things too quickly. Make yourself some nice cardigans, jumpers, shawls, scarves, gloves etc.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

I only use the best yarn as it will last for years
My eldest daughter loves the long coat I made 10 yrs ago and
was asked by a lady who made it
Because I had lost the pattern advertised on eBay and traced this
pattern and will hopefully knit another when I can find the mohair
I need 26x25g of Patons Mohair Focus. which I know will have been
discarded now 
if anyone know of a similar yarn will love to hear from you


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Me too only the best yarn as you take hours of hard work to
complete it takes me 4 weeks to knit a coat and the ones I have
made are washed frequently and never lose their shape
When you think the price of buttons are not cheap just bought 4 buttons
for £10 which was the most I have ever paid but they made the coat
stand out


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

I will say something for replies. recently donated furniture to the
hospice for cancer. I had a beautiful hand written letter thanking me
and wishing me well as I had just lost my husband to cancer.
I do sympathise about not writing letters I always take time to write
A short letter in with every Christmas card but rarely get the same
back maybe a scrawl on the bottom of a card. but times have changed.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Even though I have a stash of wonderful yarns, it also includes your basic acrylics: Lion Brand, Caron Simply Soft, etc. But here's the rub - I find myself knitting with the less expensive yarns more. Like I am saving the 'good stuff' for a special occasion. Why am I trying to hold on to it? I only have ? how many years left.....before it may wind up in someone else's stash.


lol!!!

:XD:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am sorry Beryl! I lost an aunt years ago from breast cancer. My ex-husband is fighting for his life, age 55, from stage 4 colon cancer, and it has gone to his liver and lungs. We are going to do Relay For Life, on May 18 to 19. His daughter (we had her together), his wife(they had two sons together) and I and others are on the same team. I found out today that I can put a poster at a restaurant in the area to get sponsors for our team. Our team is named Tommy' Angels! My dad is a survivor of prostrate cancer. Keep us in your prayers! God Bless all!


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

To nanny berfa
so sorry about your heartache with your loved ones having cancer
and so young compared to my dear husband
When he was told he had 8 weeks to live having been poorly for a short
time was the biggest shock for us all as he had no idea he had anything
wrong. It was me who thought he looked swollen around his midriff
which the doc said was normal. After not letting it rest he eventually
had xrays where it was shown liver cancer
He had all tests previous was completely fit in good health
All we were told that even though he had stopped smoking for 34 yrs
the damage had been done as he smoked a lot from 16 until 40
and that it's why I only wish people smoking early should try to
pack it in
My prayers are with you as its so sad and i know how feel
Beryl xx


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your families health issues. I got an email from my sister saying that drinking with lemon in your water or taking fresh lemons could kill some cancer cells, ton't know how true this is, but people could always try it.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you dear! I know it must have been hard for you!


----------



## dopeys79 (Mar 26, 2014)

Who makes Simply Soft? I like making baby outfits. Thank you


----------



## dopeys79 (Mar 26, 2014)

Target T Shirts are great for doing things like sewing, or being comfortable while knitting or crocheting . I used to love wearing flannelette pjs when sewing. They were sooo comfortable. My husband got me a whole bunch of pjs that were beautiful for my sewing days. They also had pockets in them. I also loved to have my wood stove in my craft room going. Just a piece of heaven.
I have some beautiful lace yarn that I got when I was on a kick of knitting shawls. I found I didn't enjoy making them. Anyone have ideas as to what I could crochet with it. Can I double it for baby things? I don't want to do fine work as it is hard to see. thank you.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

dopeys79 said:


> Who makes Simply Soft? I like making baby outfits. Thank you


Caron makes Simply Soft. It's classified as worsted, but it's on the light side. I think it's perfect for lots of baby outfits as well as grown-up clothes. :wink:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> Two things I left out- I used to buy nice stationery & collected fountain pens. Never thought the computer would replace the stationery. Don't have anyone to write to with a good fountain pen. Also, people don't write to each other anymore. (That's the reason the US Post office is having financial problems.) My friends complained that the younger generation doesn't send thank you notes for wedding gifts. My friend spent a lot on her niece's wedding. She never got a thank you note. Another friend went to a wedding & gave $100 & didn't get a thank you note. I think it's their upbringing. ( Last year I gave $150 check to my high school girlfriend's daughter for her wedding & she did mail me a thank you note from Florida. But that is rare!)


Just a note about fountain pens since we seem to be wandering all around here (I like it!): I use mine to write grocery lists or notes to myself or any other reason. I even buy 2 special colors of ink and custom-mix them to make the exact blue-green color I like. I think it's just another outlet (like yarn) of expressing myself through color and the texture of the liquid ink. Enjoy your fountain pens for yourself, if you can! :thumbup:


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

See next post, is there a way to delete one when you mess up?


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

A suggestion for using lace yarns: however many strands it takes to equal a heavier weight yarn 
2 or 3 for baby/ sock , 3 or 4 for sport , etc....[/quote]
Its the same idea as using 2strands worsted for bulky.


----------

